#ubuntu-quality 2013-02-25
<xnox> Oohhh wrapper support in autopilot \o/
<thomi> xnox: yup :)
<xnox> thomi: does it work with ubiquity as well now?
<thomi> dunno, but it's tested with other bash scripts
<xnox> cool.
<balloons> wrapper support?
<balloons> yum!
<balloons> I will try autopilot with ubiquity in the morning
<thomi> balloons: :)
<pitti> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<dholbach> salut jibel
<jibel> Hey dholbach
<pitti> dholbach: guten Morgen!
<dholbach> salut pitti
<pitti> jibel: FYI, I filed an upstream bug about the e-d-s build failure
<dholbach> comment ça va?
<pitti> dholbach: nous avons eu une bonne we, merci! et toi?
<dholbach> oui, moi aussi :)
<pitti> oh, perdon, "un bon we"
<dholbach> cette semaine je vais avoir un membre de CouchSurfing qui est Française ici - comme ça je peut pratiquer un peu
<pitti> dholbach: oh, très bien ! plaisir à parler français
<dholbach> :-)
<jibel> pitti, I looked into this WebKit failure but couldn't find where the problem is
<jibel> pitti, list tells me 1.11.90 is available
<pitti> jibel: perhaps because WebKit is missing from jhbuild.modules?
<pitti> that seems the main oddity
<jibel> when I build automatically it says "not in module list"
<jibel> when I build manually it builds 1.11.4
<jibel> it doesn't make sense
<pitti> .4, really? I built it automatically and got 1.11.5
<jibel> and ~/gnome/checkout/webkitgtk-1.11.90 has been fetched automatically
<jibel> pitti, "buildone" built 1.11.5 but "build" built 1.11.4
<pitti> uuh
<jibel> ah $ jhbuild run pkg-config --modversion webkitgtk-3.0
<jibel> 1.11.90
<jibel> after buildone
<jibel> I'll remove the checkout directories for versions <1.11.90
<smartboyhw> Hey phillw
<jibel> pitti, I rebuilt WebKit with buildone and got 1.11.90
<jibel> pitti, but "jhbuild build" fails with http://paste.ubuntu.com/5564298/
<pitti> jibel: it still thinks that this is the current checkout dir and wants to check its status?
<jibel> pitti, actually buildone -n fails too
<jibel> so jhubild uses a different moduleset with -n
<jibel> pitti, I pushed a version of our auto-jhbuild scripts that pulls sources in parallel which make update much faster
<pitti> jibel: awesome, thank you!
<jibel> I wished I could pushed the version that also build in parallel but given the problems in tha lab this morning it's compromised
<jibel> pitti, jhbuild was using the moduleset from jhbuild source tree when nonetwork is set, which was not the latest version
<pitti> jibel: ah, so that just needs a git pull in jhbuild/ ?
<jibel> pitti, I set moduleset_dir to ~/.cache/jhbuild instead
<jibel> and did that too
<jibel> pitti, also parallel builds is back for WebKit (it was disabled until 5 days ago) and this package now builds in less than 10 minutes :)
<xnox> Did I get this right that utah has reboot support now?
 * xnox wants to write a few tests as a recent package update failed mounting ntfs-3g partitions on boot.
<balloons> howdy xnox.. i see you have assigned yourself this bug, and it's marked as high: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1080701. Any comments on the current status?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1080701 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "After 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' screen, raring installation hangs" [High,Confirmed]
<xnox> balloons: i am thinking to purge replace/reuse recipes and make the upload as it has been confirmed by my housemate as the cause.
<xnox> and then continue troubleshooting why it doesn't work.
<xnox> as that will remove the option to inline upgrade (replace old ubuntu with new ubuntu without removing all files, documents and settings)
<balloons> sounds like a plan. the Qa community folks would be happy to help continue iterating on it, but many are stuck until something is put into place for it
<balloons> so, fix it or break it.. as long as it's broken differently eh? ;-p
<balloons> hmm, so xnox also btw, ubiquity isn't working with the new autopilot yet. it launches but still grabs the wrong pid
<xnox> i haven't looked at the code, but i am fearing it will not be so simple with ubiquity: it forks, it re-execs, it escalates privileges.
<balloons> right.. i'll just await thomi again and see what happens
<balloons> i will check out some of the other script starting apps and see what happens
<balloons> xnox, I want to highlight your blog entry on the nexus7 preseed work.. let me know when it lands
<xnox> Ack.
<balloons> xnox, ohh before I forget, can you actually leave the same comment you left me on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1080701?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1080701 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "After 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' screen, raring installation hangs" [High,Confirmed]
<SergioMeneses> hi all!
<balloons> hi SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> balloons, \o how are you?
<balloons> not too bad.. how about yourself
<balloons> ?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, fine!  I found this bug 1132569 yesterday
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1132569 could not be found
<balloons> SergioMeneses, private bug?
<SergioMeneses> jejeje my bad it is a private bug
<SergioMeneses> balloons, yes, it is
<balloons> ahh. can't see it then
<balloons> I'm trying to follow-up on all my pending bugs
<SergioMeneses> balloons, that sounds fun
<balloons> SergioMeneses, lol.. yes of course
<SergioMeneses> balloons, jejeje
<balloons> so, we actually have a manual testcase we need to get updated
<SergioMeneses> bug 1132144
<ubot5> bug 1132144 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Totem Tests (1429), there is no "Youtube" dropdown available" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1132144
<balloons> looks like the totem test is outdated
<balloons> yep
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I was reading about it
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I can work on it tonight
<balloons> SergioMeneses, excellent, ty
<SergioMeneses> it doesnt look hard to make :)
<SergioMeneses> ok I have to go! see you later balloons
<SergioMeneses> take care
<balloons> u2
<ssbob> filing bugs is fun :)
<balloons> hey ssbob !
<balloons> how's things?
<ssbob> howdy balloons
<ssbob> good, you?
<balloons> pretty good.. had the munchies so i got a little snack ;-0
<ssbob> ah yeah it is lunchtime here in Texas ... pizza in the oven :)
<balloons> doing an upgrdae install on real hw
<balloons> mm.. pizza
<SergioMeneses> jajaja ssbob you're right about bugs :)
<ssbob> balloons, if you get some time in the near future, I would like to pick your brain about working life at canonical. I am hunting for a new job.
<balloons> ssbob, sure..
<ssbob> thanks, just poke me when you have the time.
<balloons> ssbob, k, we shall see.
<balloons> i'm going to be on vaca , so i'll try and squeeze you in today in a few mins ;-0
<ssbob> no rush, I know you have to be crazy busy this week getting ready for vaca
<balloons> Noskcaj, I just used testdrive on raring with vbox 4.2
<Noskcaj> balloons, yay, i'm just using Unit's original fix
<balloons> ahh
<thomi> Hi everyone
<thomi> elopio: alesage tells me you had an autopilot question for me?
<elopio> thomi: yes, I do.
<elopio> thomi: can you give a quick look at my branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-sso-client/autopilot/+merge/150260
<thomi> sure thing
<elopio> thomi: my first problem is that I don't know how to do an emulator for an application that doesn't have a well-known name in the bus.
<balloons> hey thomi
<balloons> I'll let you and elopio talk first
<elopio> hey balloons. I am now close to undertanding autopilot! :)
<njin> balloons, hallo are you on raring '
<njin> ?
<thomi> elopio: the TESTABILITY environment variable - is that built into Qt, or is it specific to the SSO client?
<elopio> thomi: that's specific for SSO
<thomi> elopio: ok
<elopio> the qt window is not started through command line on a normal way, so they added that to inject the -testability to the argv.
<thomi> elopio: so it looks good to me, I'd recommend splitting the emulators and test code into separate files, and I'm not suer I'd make the emulators switch to the current page when you construct them... but apart from that, it looks good to me
<elopio> thomi: but I was trying to build the emulator as the unity one, from DBusIntrospectionObject.
<balloons> elopio, excellent :_)
<balloons> njin, hey hey!
<thomi> elopio: yeah, that's do-able, but probable more trouble than it's worth
<balloons> yes, I am on raring, and in fact just upgraded the other machine to raring as a test
<njin> balloons, great, can you play an mp3 file on Videos ? mine stop after one second
<elopio> thomi: the other problem is that I shouldn't start the ubuntu-sso-login-qt directly, but from a call to com.ubuntu.sso bus. They I won't have the process id, and it's a pain to find the autopilot proxy object. Doable, but really weird. I thought that with an emulator, it wouldn't matter how I started the window.
<balloons> njin, just tried
<balloons> njin, yep, plays fine
<elopio> s/They/Then
<njin> balloons, thanks, so I investigate in mine...
<thomi> elopio: well, creating the autopilot proxy object yourself isn't too hard - from memory the code you want to look at is in the autopilot.introspection module. You could perhaps write the code to launch the client via DBus, and then create the proxy object yourself?
<thomi> the convenience classes for Gtk and Qt and there because theyt're the most common application types
<thomi> but it seems like you need something a bit more advanced
<thomi> luckily, this is pretty easily extensible
<elopio> thomi: I did that, but maybe I missed a nice API, because I had to get the pid of the process called by dbus, then get the pid of the child launched by that process, then get the list of names on the bus, filter the ones connected by my process pid, then create the autopilot proxy object and then set the pid to that proxy.
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi
<elopio> thomi: was that stupid, or is it the only way?
<thomi> elopio: there's an easier way - you can just pass the pid to..... (looks up API...)
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello!
<thomi> Letozaf_: get_autopilot_proxy_object_for_process
<thomi> oops
<thomi> elopio: ^
<thomi> elopio: it expects a subprocess.Popen-like object, essentially a class witha  'pid' attribute
<thomi> so you can duck-type your way into that reasonably easily :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, for bug 1122162 I will now try to reproduce it but it's a weired one, does not always happen
<ubot5> bug 1122162 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "cannot enter personal information on ubiquity's "Who are you" screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1122162
<xnox> Letozaf_: it's usually reported against nexus7 with/without onboard and it has been reported against panda-board as well.
<Letozaf_> balloons, anyway it happened to me when I selected Italian language, I will try  also with English
<xnox> but i didn't test desktop panda image for a while now.
<Letozaf_> xnox, oh! didn't know this
<balloons> xnox, ohh, you know of the bug eh?>
<Letozaf_> xnox, well I am downloading arm image now and I will see if I can find out what triggers it
<xnox> it's not even specific to Who are you screen, but rather any input field, e.g. the wifi network password as well.
<Letozaf_> xnox, yes that happens also to me
<xnox> there is a better bug report about it as well.
<Letozaf_> xnox, I mean the wifi network password thing
<balloons> xnox, ahh ok.. let's dupe that bug then?
 * xnox can't remember what it was. Possibly it was linked to ubuntu-nexus7 project as well.
<balloons> howdy chilicuil
<elopio> thomi: well, yeah, that function does all I mentioned. But now looking it more carefully, that's what's done by launch_application anyway.
<chilicuil> hey balloons o/
<thomi> elopio: yup
<elopio> thomi: so, yeah, what's different on my case is the way to get the pid. Sounds ok.
<thomi> elopio: yeah..
<elopio> thomi: and just to compare, what would be needed to make a DBusIntrospectionObject for my not-well-known-named app?
<thomi> elopio: you mean for an emulator?
<elopio> thomi: yes. To make it work like the one in Unity.
<thomi> ok, you'd need to:
<thomi> 1) make your proxy class, and make it derive from DBusINtrospexctionObject.
<thomi> 2) Before instantiating it, set the class attrs DBUS_SERVICE & DBUS_OBJECT to the service name & object path respectively
<thomi> I'm pretty sure that's all you need....
<elopio> thomi: yes, but I don't have a dbus_service name. I'm going to ask the developers how hard would it be to add that, and maybe they do all the hard work :)
<elopio> thanks thomi. I'm enjoying this tool :D
<thomi> elopio: yeah, you need that. The launch code sets that up for you using the connection name it finds on the session bus
<thomi> elopio: thanks - if you think anything is missing, feel free to make a MP against lp:autopilot :)
<elopio> thomi: yes, I will propose the get_child_by_type. I'm used to selenium, and there are functions for many and for one everywhere.
<elopio> so I ended calling get_children_by_type(...)[0] like five times.
<Letozaf_> balloons, for instance now I was trying out today's ARM image, and on the keyboard window, I selected LAO, then clicked on detect keyboard, answered the questions and when my Italian keyboard got detected the forward button is grey and cannot select it to carry on with install
<Letozaf_> balloons, this already happend to me but did not report the bug as it did not happen again on reboot, now it happend
<thomi> elopio: you propose it, I'll approve it :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, sorry was meetin'
<balloons> Letozaf_, it sounds like xnox knows about this.. xnox do you have the"better" bug you mentioned?
<balloons> Letozaf_, so if you reboot and do it again, it happens again
<balloons> ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will try now, I was waiting to see what you wanted me to do :D
<xnox> it's random and not clearly reproducible, sometimes it's there and sometimes it isn't, rebooting "helps"
<xnox> so it is racy.
<xnox> I didn't look for that bug. let me ask ogra.
<Letozaf_> xnox, yes I can confirm its non quite easily reproducible
<Letozaf_> xnox, it had already happend but could not reproduce it
<Letozaf_> balloons, xnox buy the way now I have no cursor when entering WiFi network password :D
<balloons> hmm.. well xnox would you want to invest time in trying to reproduce or no?
<xnox> balloons: not really, as it's beyond my knoweledge this is a bug somewhere between X, gtk, kernel(?!) as there is nothing funny about ubiquity's code here. We kind of rely and expect for toolkit to work.
<Letozaf_> balloons, xnox other bug: when I get to the timezone window, I click somewere on the map, then try to enter Rome in the input field but cannot write anything
<xnox> Letozaf_: the bug is broken keyboard input - so yeah you'd see it on any input field, if the bug is present in a given boot session.
<Letozaf_> xnox, ok
<Letozaf_> xnox, balloons now the keyboard bug did not occur, I selected LAO, detected my keyboard and carried on normally :(
<Letozaf_> xnox, balloons I did the exact same thing, I took not of them
<xnox> anyway ogra marked bug 1122162 as a dupe now
<ubot5> bug 1093050 in ubuntu-nexus7 "duplicate for #1122162 compiz dies during oem-config and steals the focus so that input fields are unusable" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1093050
<Letozaf_> xnox, so do you want me to do anything about these bugs or should I let go ?
<xnox> it is known and hard =)
<xnox> Letozaf_: but don't let me stop you from trying to figure out why compiz crashes. E.g. can you see / access / upload files in /var/crash/* ?
<Letozaf_> xnox, in this install my /var/crash folder is empty
<Letozaf_> xnox, it's only got a .lock file
<Letozaf_> balloons, regarding umockdev Martin Pitt answered my mail
<balloons> Letozaf_, awesome
<balloons> did you get it working?
<balloons> thomi,freed up now? so autopilot still introspects the wrong pid for ubiquity
<balloons> tho it's different than before maybe?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will try now Martin fixed a libudev bug in raring
<Letozaf_> balloons, If you want I can send you his email
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh.. you found a bug eg/
<balloons> nice
<balloons> ;-0
<balloons> your just too good at that ;-0
<Letozaf_> balloons, :")
<thomi> balloons: really?
<thomi> balloons: what makes you think that?
<balloons> thomi, yea.. I can say it doesn't work.. unless I didn't have the fix in the autopilot I ran
<balloons> I used the ppa, and I did it this morning
<balloons> I'm happy to repeat the experiment
<Letozaf_> balloons, it worked :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, sweet!
<Letozaf_> balloons, I've got shotwell working with a "virtual" camera :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, that is awesome
<balloons> good work
<balloons> I'm excitied
<Letozaf_> balloons, well almost ... I can see a fake camera with photos in it but I get an error when I import them :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will try to work this out, but at least I got a fake camera with photos in it :)
<balloons> indeed.. that's really cool
<thomi> balloons: how did it not work? Did you get an error message of some kind?
<balloons> thomi, yea.. it gave me the error about not loading autopilot
<thomi> hmmm
<thomi> probably the sudo thing, rather than autopilot itself
<balloons> ohh right
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> was I doing it properly...
 * thomi writes a quick test
 * balloons reloads the test environment
<thomi> balloons: to test this, I wrote a bash script that just does 'sudo gedit $*'
 * thomi will try and launch that
<thomi> ...as soon as my dist-upgrade finishes
<balloons> thomi, ahh.. kk
<SergioMeneses> hi guys
<thomi> balloons: yeah, it seems that when you launch something with sudo, autopilot can't find it on the session bus
<thomi> probably it connects to a different session bus? But then, launching autopilot as root (with sudo) doesn't seem to fix it eiter
<thomi> *either
<balloons> thomi, yes, we went through that the other day in determining things
<thomi> so, I think we need to find someone who understands the interaction between sudo and dbus a bit better
<balloons> so, what do you do to fix the bash issue?
<balloons> for instance, I still can't seem to introspect say skype or vlc
<balloons> hmm.. or firefox.. but launch works properly now in those cases
<balloons> it
<balloons> it just fails to load the autopilot module :-(
<thomi> balloons: autopilot now searches through child pids. So try making a bash script that launched gedit, then launch it like this:
<thomi> autopilot launch -i Gtk ./launch_gedit.sh
<thomi> and it "just works" :)
<balloons> thomi, will it try and introspect every child pid?
<thomi> balloons: yes
<balloons> aka, until it latches onto one? or every pid?
<thomi> balloons: it stops at the first one it finds with the autopilot plugin is loaded
<balloons> it doesn't print that it is doing that
<thomi> just the first one
<balloons> thomi, ahh.. that sounds like it should work then
<balloons> at least much better than what i'm seeing
<balloons> is the build for that up?
<balloons> did it get into the ppa?
<balloons> maybe it didn't...
<thomi> balloons: it's in raring
<thomi> balloons:  1.2daily13.02.25-0ubuntu1
 * balloons looks
<balloons> 1.2daily13.02.14-0ubuntu1+bzr139pkg0raring1
<balloons> sure enough
<balloons> no good
<thomi> balloons: time to do an update then :)
<balloons> might have a versioning error
<balloons> k, the one in the vm is correct ;-0
<balloons> weird.. i updated so many times.. lol.. i see it now..
 * balloons rattles brain
<balloons> so who would be a good dbus/sudo expert candidate?
<balloons> thomi, so does autopilot log every pid it attempts to connect to?
<balloons> that would be helpful in understanding what's happening when we're messing with ubiquty
<balloons> ohh I see this now: Searching for eligible PIDs:
<balloons> i wasn't getting that in the vm loading ubiquity
<thomi> balloons: it doesn't. It uses 'ps' to get a list of pids to look for. THen it trawls the session bus for the current user looking for interfaces that are owned by a pid in that list. Then it looks for the autopilot introspecxtion interface
<balloons> hmm.. does it wait before doing so?
<balloons> ubiquity does lots of fun stuff.. if you ps too soon, you might not be seeing it
<balloons> cool.. so looking at this again, autopilot does list the proper pid in one of its "Searching for eligible PIDs" lines
<thomi> balloons: it re-executes ps every second to get the new PIDs
<balloons> let me give you the log thomi
<thomi> so as long as the correct process is launched within 10 seconds, you should be fine
<balloons> thomi, ahh... gotcha
<balloons> gonna play around with launching as root, etc
<thomi> balloons: you need to find a dbus expert :)
<balloons> thomi, yes.. indeed, any suggestions? ping the tech list?
<thomi> balloons: hmmmm perhaps someone like ted?
<thomi> he seems to know everything :)
<balloons> thomi, lol.. kk
<tedg> Howdy
<balloons> thomi, tedg not only knows everything, he's willing to share that "everything" with us
<tedg> thomi, balloons told me you broke the Internet
<balloons> so I'll let thomi give you the further details ted but here's the gist. We're using autopilot to launch ubiquity. Ubiquity loads and forks then re-exec's it's final main process. This is the process we want to introspect. To help with that thomi modified autopilot to watch ps and grab the children pids of the initial process and try and introspect them, stropping once it's got one it can introspect
<balloons> what's happening now is that it's ultimately failing to load the autopilot module, and hence, fails to introspect
<thomi> tedg: so my question would be: if a process connects to the session bus, but is launched vis 'sudo', it seems to connect to a different session bus?
<thomi> tedg: perhaps a session bus for root or something?
<xnox> if there is no session bus, there is nothing to talk over to dbus-activate/advertise anything.
<xnox> i thought we were agreeing to preserve the environment and hence pass the same `currentu-users'` DBUS_SESSION_ADDRESS such that final ubiquity process appears on the same one.
<thomi> xnox: autopilot doesn't modify the environment at all... but if I launch gedit with the ap plugin enabled with sudo then it doesn't appear on the session bus, so *something* is breaking it
<xnox> thomi: how about lauchning it with: sudo -E autopilot-wrapper gedit ?
 * thomi tries that
<xnox> cause ubiquity is launched with environment preservation passed to any/all priviledge escalation helpers.
<thomi> xnox: ahhhh, that works
<xnox> awesome. So in theory it all should work with ubiquity as well ;-)
<thomi> balloons: so.... autopilot can in fact connect to a dbus interface that's running as root
<thomi> yeah
<balloons> lol
<tedg> Glad I could help.
<xnox> thomi: so how do i best try this myself? e.g. should I use autopilot from some daily ppa or just the archive?
<tedg> :-)
<thomi> xnox: the version in raring is fine
<tedg> I'm a bit surprised that ubiquity is connecting to a session bus at all though.
<tedg> Or, only with the module.
<thomi> tedg: well, that's the autopilot introspection plugin
<xnox> tedg: to inhibit disk-autolaunching, monitoring networking connectivity from network-manager, populate custom indicators (if running in ubiquity-only mode), maybe other things.
<xnox> we also twiddle with gsettings during installation (to turn off screensaver and things like that, while installation is in progress) and that needs session-dbus behind our back as well.
<tedg> Huh, interesting.  I thought ubiquity just killed everything when you started to install :-)
<tedg> I should probably install more than once every 3 years ;-)
<xnox> tedg: thanks to dbus-activation it would just respawn everything back these days =)))))
<tedg> xnox, Oh, wait for upstart based user session!
<balloons> xnox, python-autopilot is in universe, so enable it fy
<xnox> tedg: it works =)))) from the ppa, but many things are still interesting. E.g. at the moment we have a race where both gnome-session & upstart are fighting over each other to respawn compiz.
 * xnox is running his desktop in upstart based user session ;-)
<balloons> ok, so thomi, xnox.. how do we launch ubiquity / autopilot in order to have this work now?
<balloons> sudo -E?
<thomi> balloons: should be as simple as: autopilot launch -i Gtk ubiquity
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5566147/
<thomi> balloons: it looks to me like it's only searching one pid?
<balloons> that one was weird.. let me do another
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5566147/
<balloons> that's what i've seen
<balloons> so it sees pid 5967 in there, and claims to search it
<balloons> but  I also see the failed to load module autopilot before it gets that far
<thomi> balloons: that's not right, what does this give you:
<thomi> ps -o pid --noheaders --ppid <ubiquity pid>
<balloons> syntax error :-) let's see
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> 5952
<balloons> which is the gksudo --preserve-env call
<balloons> but xnox says we want the python3  call, pid 5967 in this case
<thomi> balloons: ok, so autopilot does this recursivelky
<thomi> balloons: the 'Searching for eligible PIDs' line should contain a list that shows the entire tree of PIDs
<balloons> why fail on 5952 tho? it claims to search the next 4, but it seems it already failed beofre that
<thomi> balloons: which log are you looking at now?
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> sorry.. copy/paste error :-(
<thomi> nw :)
<balloons> i think..
<thomi> looking at the code, it logs the errors, but keeps on searching
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5566156/
<balloons> that's what I'm looking at
<thomi> balloons: ahhh, that looks better
<balloons> so in that example pid 5967 is what we want
<balloons> so according to the log, it tried and got no reply?
<balloons> so despite the earlier failure, it's still looking
<balloons> hmm weird
<thomi> balloons: I have a lunch appt in town, but when I get back I'll fix the logging in autopilot so you can see which pid produces which error
<balloons> thomi, see this line: 22:33:34.353 DEBUG proxies:413 - Executing introspect queue due to error
<thomi> balloons: yes, that comes from dbus itself
<thomi> not autopilot
<balloons> thomi, sure.. fixing up the logging there as to what's going on would be good
<thomi> I was looking at that as well :)
<balloons> thomi, so that means it tried to connect then to our proper pid?
<balloons> thomi, well, I am out the rest of the week now.. so heh, I hate to leave things like so, but that may be how it lies
<thomi> balloons: well, you don't know, since it doesn't log out which pid it's trying to connect to
<balloons> thomi, ahh.. yes, but that's my guess.. it comes in line with the pid it should connect.. I think it's really close now
<phillw> have fun balloons, don't forget to de-op yourself :P
<balloons> anyways.. enjoy lunch
 * balloons asks, am i op'd/
<phillw> show as here :)
<phillw> lol
<balloons> tks phillw
<phillw> I'll drop you an email about some thoughts on the global jam. Reply at your leisure.
<balloons> phillw, yes please
<balloons> feel free to email.. i won't have irc presence.. (not active anyway0
<balloons> ciao everyone
#ubuntu-quality 2013-02-26
<vibhav> pitti: /win 5
<vibhav> oops
<vibhav> pitti: Sorry for the unnecessary hilight
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> vibhav: I like to win 5 :)
<vibhav> haha
<vibhav> pitti: btw, I am writing tests for libacpi
<vibhav> almost done
<pitti> vibhav: nice!
<pitti> vibhav: btw, can we please catch up with submitting the other tests to Debian? like libcaca?
<vibhav> Doing that right now
<pitti> vibhav: so, I'm updating my VM in the meantime to be ready for testing
<vibhav> :)
<vibhav> pitti: forwarded libaca
<vibhav> libcaca*
<pitti> vibhav: thanks
<vibhav> pitti: https://code.launchpad.net/~vibhavp/ubuntu/raring/libacpi/add-autopkkgtest/+merge/150487
<vibhav> pitti: btw, pkg-config doesn't support libacpi, so I use -lacpi
<pitti> yeah, whatever the library recommends
<vibhav> and as always, Ive added -Wall -Werror for extra scrutiny
<pitti> vibhav: please fix the "installe" typo in the tests' comment header
<vibhav> pitti: done
<pitti> vibhav: and uploaded, thanks! please send Debianwards
<vibhav> Doin that right now
<vibhav> doing*
<tancash1> Hello all! I was instructed earlier to post within here, and so that is what I am doing.
<tancash1> In that resounding response, I guess I will elaborate. I recently signed up for the mailing list and inquired into the QA team, and that's when Nicholas Skaggs told me to introduce myself in here.
<vibhav> tancash1: Welcome!
<vibhav> tancash1: So, what are you planning to contribute to?
<tancash1> Well, to be honest I'm not sure. I want to help out wherever I can, and within the next few weeks I plan on doing a bit more learning than contributing.
<pitti> hello tancash1!
<tancash1> Hello!
<tancash1> So what can everyone tell me about themselves?
<pitti> I'm working in Canonical's QA team on developing test technologies, GNOME/linux plumbing upstream QA, and autopkgtests
<tancash1> That's cool
<tancash1> So how does the autopkgtests work?
<pitti> tancash1: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/auto-pkg-test.html describes how to create and run them
<pitti> tancash1: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/AutoPkgTest/ are the currently existing ones which we run on every upload
<pitti> a lot of them are broken right now unfortunately, we need some help there
<tancash1> Okay, that helps a lot
<tancash1> What is something easy I can start out with? Something basic I can do to help. Where exactly do we need the most help?
<dholbach> good morning
<vibhav> pitti: ping
<pitti> hey vibhav
<vibhav> pitti: pm?
<pitti> vibhav: just do it :)
<pitti> vibhav: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/AutoPkgTest/job/raring-adt-libacpi/ :)
<vibhav> \o/
 * vibhav cheers
 * dholbach notices an upwards trend on http://daniel.holba.ch/autopkgtests/ :)
<vibhav> \o/
<vibhav> pitti: https://code.launchpad.net/~vibhavp/ubuntu/raring/libiptcdata/add-autopkgtest/+merge/150504
<pitti> vibhav: thanks! followed up
<vibhav> pitti: thanks
<vibhav> pitti: Ive fixed the errors
<vibhav> pitti: btw, you wrote the endorsement?
<pitti> vibhav: what's the copyright and TM of the tux logo?
<pitti> vibhav: I really think it's better to create a tiny dummy image in gimp
<pitti> vibhav: no, I've a tab open for it
<vibhav> ah ok
<vibhav> The copyright holder of this file allows anyone to use it for any purpose, provided that the copyright holder is properly attributed. Redistribution, derivative work, commercial use, and all other use is permitted.
<vibhav> pitti: ^
<pitti> vibhav: so, please do attribute :)
<vibhav> sure
<pitti> debian/tests/tux.jpg.README or so
<pitti> vibhav: also, assert(buf != NULL); makes no sense, buf is a static array
<pitti> vibhav: I think you rather want something like assert(strcmp(buf, "expected contents") == 0) or so
<vibhav> pitti: Nope, I dont know the Metadata contained in the file
<vibhav> pitti: Also, one would need to decode it, but thats unnessary since we only need compile/link/run tests
<pitti> vibhav: you could print it once, and then put that back in as expected rsult?
<pitti> vibhav: yeah, just a suggestion; that's usually the kind of thing that belongs into the upstream test suite
<vibhav> pitti: iptc_data_new_from_data() decodes buf
<vibhav> pitti: Okay, so Ive revised stuff and pushed
<pitti> vibhav: MP updated
<vibhav> pitti: a fix is on the way
<vibhav> pitti: pushed!
<pitti> vibhav: please bzr add sample.jpeg and fix the path in the script, so that the test actually works
 * vibhav bangs head
<vibhav> pitti: done
<vibhav> There shouldnt be mistakes now
<pitti> vibhav: still missing bzr add sample.jpg, copy&paste epub comment
<vibhav> pitti: I created the jpeg in GIMP
<jibel> pitti, are you on the jhbuild  today? I'd like to push a new version of the charm that builds modules in parallel and don't want to interrupt anything you'd be working on.
<pitti> jibel: not today, I need a day for some pygobject bug fixing
<vibhav> pitti: added and pushed
<jibel> pitti, good, thanks
<vibhav> pitti: Thanks for notifying me. I'll have a look ASAP (exams begin from tomorrow)
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, phillw around?
<leadsled>  in Lubuntu 13.04 live cd I have had problem with system-config-printer detecting the printer giving a cups error. I have not filed a bug yet, was wondering if any other testers experienced this problem?
<SergioMeneses> leadsled, and what information about the bug did you see?
<SergioMeneses> or message
 * SergioMeneses lunch time
<leadsled> SergioMeneses: the first message Printer Service not available. Start the service on this computer or connect to another server.  Then after clicking the connect button twice this appears: There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'failed to connect server'
<SergioMeneses> phillw, did you get a bug like this? ↑↑↑
<SergioMeneses> leadsled, I can work on it but tonight :S
<leadsled> when shutting down live cd in Lubuntu 13.04 there is not a prompt to remove media and press enter
<Noskcaj> is anyone able to run a lubuntu daily?
#ubuntu-quality 2013-02-27
<pitti> good morning
<pitti> vibhav: good luck with your exams!
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<vibhav> pitti: there?
<pitti> hey vibhav
<vibhav> pitti: I would probably push the fix by tomorrow
<xnox> balloons: the nexus7 preseeding blog post should be hitting Ubuntu Planet soon as well as on my google+ feed.
<xnox> balloons: http://blog.surgut.co.uk/2013/02/flash-nexus7-like-rock-star.html
<smartboyhw> xnox, yeah!
<sergiomenesesmov> Morning
<smartboyhw> sergiomenesesmov, and chilicuil hello
<smartboyhw> I will review your merges (after writing an angry blog post about new UDS arrangement)
<sergiomenesesmov> Kk
<sergiomenesesmov> I sent totem testcase last night :)
<smartboyhw> sergiomenesesmov: That's the one.
<sergiomenesesmov> Perfect then
<sergiomenesesmov> Hey smarthboyhw and what about the transsmition testcase?
<smartboyhw> sergiomenesesmov: I don't have time to work at it the previous two days since I got a test:(
<sergiomenesesmov> :0
<xnox> QA overlords can we add Precise -> (quantal) -> Raring upgrade tests such that I can check and fix all the obsolete conffiles?
<xnox> I know we don't support such upgrade path, but it's a good enough way to find unhandled deleted conffiles.
<xnox> Also lucid -> raring would be nice. As I believe we still have unhandled coffiles piled up.
#ubuntu-quality 2013-02-28
<phillw> xnox: If you have a CLI for updating precise --> Raring, I'll be more than happy to run it on a VM and report back any errors for you, same goes for lucid --> raring. I have both as VM's and after updating, I would just need to clone them.
<phillw> before attempting to get the new ones to raring.
<yotux> Using live image for ubuntu amd64 today gui will not load
<yotux> Can I install via cmd?
<vibhav> GOod Morning
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<jibel> bonjour pitti , comment ça va?
<pitti> jibel: ça va bien! I'm stuck in pygobject debugging, chasing memleaks; argh
<jibel> pitti, chasing memleaks can be very frustrating
<jibel> pitti, I blocked on a rather trivial problem with adt. Some tests write test results inside the adt chroot in places like debian/tests/results
<jibel> pitti, any idea how we could gather the results before adt destroys its chroot?
<jibel> actually the results are in $ADTTMP/<anotherdir>/<source_pkg>/debian/tests/result
<pitti> jibel: what is the recommended place for tests to put results into?
<pitti> jibel: could we just fix those tests?
<jibel> pitti, there is no recommended place, but we can define one
<jibel> I could ask to write results to /tmp/something but that'd only work for the null dirver
<jibel> driver
<pitti> I meant, adt-run already has an --output-dir
<pitti> for the log files
<pitti> but of course that doesn't apply to files created by the tests
<jibel> yes it does, but it doesn't seem to copy all the files generated by the test
<jibel> right
<pitti> jibel: debian/tests/results/ or $ADTTMP/results/ seem appropriate
<pitti> I slightly prefer the latter, as it avoids writing into the source tree
<jibel> pitti, ok, thanks, I'll do some more tests
<xnox> phillw: whatever jenkins is running as upgrade tests that would be useful.
<roadmr> cprofitt: hey, are you around?
<cprofitt> roadmr: yes
<roadmr> cprofitt: hey :) when is the next UF meeting scheduled? I missed the last one :/ I'm terribly sorry about that
<cprofitt> I do not have one scheduled currently, but we should work on that
<cprofitt> I was caught off-guard about UDS being next week, but it would be good if we could get some of these items discussed at that
<roadmr> cprofitt: ok. With virtual UDS coming next week, I wanted to propose ...
<roadmr> cprofitt: haha you read my mind? it's obvious that it'd be a good opportunity :)
<cprofitt> it would be... can you organize that?
<roadmr> ara: so what's the process for getting a UDS session scheduled? a blueprint needs to be created first, right?
<smartboyhw> roadmr, yes
<roadmr> smartboyhw: thanks :)
<roadmr> cprofitt: so we should create a blueprint on launchpad, and I can see that it gets a session to discuss it at UDS
<eugene_> Hello, everyone. What should I do if there is a mistake in one of the current Cadence's testcases? Where should it be reported?
<cprofitt> roadmr: sorry got pulled away... yes, that is what we should do
<roadmr> cprofitt: yay, ok so since we can potentially have all interested parties there, including jedimike, we should set a few goals then use the session to flesh out the work to be done to accomplish those goals
<roadmr> cprofitt: of course more goals can appear during the session but having an idea of where the discusion should go would be good
<cprofitt> roadmr: yes
<cprofitt> we need to contact jedimike
<roadmr> cprofitt: let me see if I can get him in here
<jedimike-> roadmr, hi
<roadmr> jedimike-: hello! so cprofitt and I are discussing having a session at UDS next week to discuss Ubuntu Friendly
<jedimike-> roadmr, that would be good, hopefully the next two weeks at work won't be as intense as the last month :)
<roadmr> jedimike-: yay, so what we're going to do is create a blueprint outlining some high-level goals we'd potentially like to achieve and then discuss in more detail plus create actions/work items in the session
<roadmr> jedimike-: of course it'd be important for you to attend since you know the UF website/backend best
<jedimike-> great!
<jedimike-> will be a welcome break from a project from debugging thousands of lines of BASH :)
<roadmr> jedimike-: awesome, just wanted to know if you liked the idea.
<roadmr> jedimike-, cprofitt : ok so I guess next step is to create the blueprint heh
<jedimike-> roadmr, yes, absolutely, there are so many things I want to improve on the backend of UF, including having checkbox submit directly to it, and I'm happy you're involved because we can make those things happen
<roadmr> jedimike-: yep, exactly, but we need to be able to schedule the time to do it, and it'll be easier if we have an actual blueprint with well-outlined work
<jedimike-> absolutely
<jedimike-> let's do it! :)
<roadmr> jedimike-: you already know how to parse submission.xmls directly, and we know how to submit them to an endpoint, so all the pieces exist, it's just a matter of putting them together
<roadmr> jedimike-: this will get us to being able to give much better feedback to contributors, which will make cprofitt happy :)
<jedimike-> roadmr, fantastic, I think cprofitt knows that not being able to give that feedback is one of my major annoyances with the project as it is.
<roadmr> jedimike-: yes, everyone's; and I think the single most frequent question is "why aren't my results shown yet?"
<cprofitt> roadmr: yes, create the blueprint
<cprofitt> I will have some difficulty in attending - depending on when it gets scheduled -- because I am at work during the time UDS is held
<cprofitt> the 4pm - 11pm UTC is equivalent to 11am to 6pm my time
<cprofitt> we also have to work on the details of how to use the G+ hangouts etc...
<roadmr> cprofitt, jedimike- : The goal is to discuss and plan short-term improvements in Ubuntu Friendly, aiming at providing faster/better feedback for testers, so people know their score right away and are able to correct any errors due to bad testing before submitting (or at least, having a tighter feedback look so they know they need to retest and resubmit).
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, I could have the same problem :S
<roadmr> ^^ this is the blueprint description
<SergioMeneses> byw hi all!
<roadmr> SergioMeneses: hey! what timezone are you on?
<SergioMeneses> roadmr, utc-5
<cprofitt> roadmr: yes, that sounds like a good generalization of what we want to do
<roadmr> SergioMeneses: sounds like EST to me
<cprofitt> I think we also want to address usability and features of the UF site itself
<roadmr> cprofitt: ok let me add that as well
<cprofitt> but we might need two different sessions to accomplish that
<cprofitt> not sure how long the sessions are
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, btw I think we can edit the new UF wiki
<roadmr> cprofitt: I think they'll be 1 hour long but don't quote me on that :p
<roadmr> cprofitt, SergioMeneses, jedimike- : OK so it looks like you register as UDS attendants, indicate the hours you can attend, subscribe to the blueprint
<roadmr> cprofitt, SergioMeneses, jedimike- : then the scheduler will try to put the session at a time that's convenient for all, if possible
<roadmr> if not, it may explode :)
<cprofitt> can we cover both topics in 1 hour?
<roadmr> cprofitt, SergioMeneses, jedimike- : when you register for the blueprint, mark yourselves as essential so the scheduler tries its hardest to accomodate you
<cprofitt> can you link the blueprint?
<roadmr> cprofitt: hmm we can try and if we run out of time, schedule another session
<roadmr> cprofitt: not sure if it's worth trying to schedule two sessions now
<cprofitt> ok... lets go with one... we can always meet ourselves later
<SergioMeneses> roadmr, perfect then :D thanks for your help
<cprofitt> they gotta remove 'physically' from the options
<SergioMeneses> btw where is the bluprint?
<roadmr> cprofitt: yep, as soon as I finish creating it :) hehe it's the first time I do it so I'm going a bit slow
<roadmr> SergioMeneses: it will be somewhere in blueprints.launchpad.net
<cprofitt> sounds good... thanks for taking care of it roadmr
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, but will there not more uds in person ?
<cprofitt> SergioMeneses: that is the plan for at least the next two
<cprofitt> then they said they would re-evaluate
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, mmm...
<cprofitt> I am guessing if the rolling distro gets adopted that the only real need for a UDS would be for LTS releases
<SergioMeneses> ok guys, lunch time, I'll read the log :)
<cprofitt> but that is pure speculation on my part
<roadmr> SergioMenesesAFK: cprofitt : jedimike-: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-friendly/+spec/uds-march-2013-ubuntu-friendly-improvements
<roadmr> cprofitt: I signed you up as drafter but don't worry, I can help you with that
<cprofitt> thanks,... I have done that before
<cprofitt> I subscribed and made participation essential
<cprofitt> though jedimike- is much more important than I am
 * roadmr goes for lunch - I'll continue this in a bit
<phillw> xnox: ping me when you have a few minutes to spare re: the 'out of sequence' upgrades, thanks.
<xnox> phillw: i'm not sure what you mean by "out of sequence" upgrades.
<phillw> well, 12.04 is not scheduled to be able to 'jump' to 13.04. It is expected to be able to move to 14.04 (LTS --> LTS)
<xnox> phillw: yes.
<xnox> phillw: technically one can jump from any point to any point. Just change sources and go for it.
<xnox> phillw: we take care of keeping transitional packages between lts -> lts release and always have.
<phillw> same with 11.10 --> 13,04
<xnox> phillw: the only difference is that we will start testing clean & bug free lts -> current-rolling (to be lts) upgrades earlier. In the past we had continues integration testing of lts -> each of non-lts releases for QA purposes and to find and fix bugs.
<xnox> in that respect nothing changes.
<phillw> IIRC, it is the -d flag that would invoke a 'force' to 13.04 ?
<xnox> phillw: 11.10 -> 13.04 is not the same. Although nothing technically prevents one from doing so (apt-get dist-upgrade will happily do it) we as a community do not support upgrade bugs in such scenarios as 13.04 may have dummy transitional packages removed since precise and hence some dependency resolutions may fail and require one manually add/remove packages.
<xnox> phillw: I am not talking about "upgrade-manager / do-release-upgrade" those are such high-level / hand-holding tools that have walled gardens against silly things =)
<phillw> xnox: what would you like me to test?
<xnox> phillw: is this about in general or the specific request to find obsolete_conffiles?
<xnox> to find obsolete_conffiles: ideally install default server & desktop seeds in lucid -> do-release-upgrade to precise and then do-release-upgrade to quantal and then do-release-upgrade -d to raring.
<xnox> and then print with dpkg all obsolete conffiles.
<xnox> dpkg-query -W -f='${Conffiles}\n' | grep obsolete
<phillw> xnox: anything you would think would be of help. I do have the VM's, and can back the startup one up so if it all goes horribly wrong and it will not even boot, i can still access the logs :)
<xnox> =))) nice.
<xnox> lucid -> raring upgrade in three stages while having ubuntu-desktop & ubuntu-server installed would be awesome. (kubuntu-desktop as well maybe to catch those bugs)
<phillw> xnox: I have guesfish installed, which means I can use http://libguestfs.org/virt-copy-out.1.html
<phillw> It's the reason I squealled so loudly when it stopped working under lubuntu :)
<phillw> xnox: lucid == 10.04?
<xnox> phillw: correct.
<xnox> phillw: i'm trying to catch things that existing for ever now and _still_ have not been fixed /o\
<phillw> I'll have to grab the ISO. my earliest on my current system is oneric.
<phillw> I'll grab it over night.
<phillw> I'm guessing you want both desktop and server?
<phillw> xnox: can I use alternate to install as you just want the details of updates?
<xnox> phillw: yeap, netinst or alternate or server cd will be fine.
<xnox> phillw: just make a single vm and install ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-server packages and then do the tripple upgrade.
<phillw> xnox: will do :)
<phillw> s/single/ simple as I'll create one for desktop and one for server... they are quite different beasts :)
<xnox> cool, thanks a lot =)
<phillw> xnox: shame you're not familiar with KVM :)
<phillw> I'm going to pull in the server edition into my dedi server, it has a 100 MB/s back bone. my home system is 512 kb/s (4 hours for an iso to download).
<xnox> phillw: i use kvm daily to develop installer, I only have one production machine.
<xnox> (i386/amd64 based that is)
<xnox> and armhf installer is often different / slower.
<phillw> xnox: I can give you access to a 10.04 server VM on the dedi server if you want to chase it on there?
<xnox> phillw: nah, thanks =)
<phillw> or even, just the ability to use a VM on there for anything you want
<xnox> phillw: i'd rather fix all the obsolete conffiles, but I don't have bandwidth / close enough mirror to ugprade 3 releases of ubuntu-desktop/-server.
<phillw> that's why I use the dedi server where I can.. It has 10 Tb / month bandwidth allowance, needless to say I've never gone near that :)
<phillw> Just running desktop off it via ssh -X is painfully slow on my so called b/band link :/
<phillw> xnox: that dedi makes me sooooo envious.... ubuntu-server 10.04.4 downloaded in 76 seconds.
#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-01
<tonyhub> Hi
<tonyhub> good evening folks
<pitti> Good morning
<tonyhub> evenin
<tonyhub> vm reboot hung :( think it locked up my system
<tonyhub> well no I can still do keyboard commands, just the VM is locked and wont release the mouse
<tonyhub> finally did it, but never rebooted
<jibel> good morning
<vibhav> pitti: Pushed changes for libiptcdata
<pitti> vibhav: can you please add a test dep on sharutils?
<pitti> vibhav: also, you don't specify a path in uudecode, does that actually find its file?
<vibhav> ah
<vibhav> pitti: Done
<pitti> vibhav: so how did that ever work without the $PATH?
<pitti> err, $MY_PATH
<vibhav> I tested them locally
<pitti> but the script does cd $(workdir)
<vibhav> pitti: But the file is at $MYDIR, right?
<pitti> vibhav: sharutils, not sharutil
<vibhav> ugh typo
<vibhav> pitti: pushed
<pitti> libiptcdata_test: libiptcdata_test.c:11: main: Assertion `iptc_jpeg_read_ps3(file, buf, sizeof(buf)) == 0' failed.
<pitti> vibhav: ^
<pitti> vibhav: that reproduces perfectly well with just sh -ex debian/tests/build
<pitti> uudecode /tmp/add-autopkgtest/debian/tests/sample.jpeg.base64
<pitti> that looks wrong
<vibhav> hmm
<pitti> oh, actually it is right, sorry
<pitti> it just doesn't seem to do anything
<vibhav> pitti: anything as in?
<pitti> well, I suppose you want it to write a sample.jpg file into debian/tests
<pitti> (or better, into $WORKDIR)
<vibhav> ah
<pitti> vibhav: you might want to use -o $WORKDIR/sample.jpeg ?
<pitti> vibhav: that's what I mean with testing :)
 * vibhav slaps forhead
<pitti> oh, it does write sample.jpeg into the current dir by default
<pitti> but that's the source root, not debian/tests/
<vibhav> Yes, it should
<pitti> vibhav: please never run tests in debian/tests, run them from the source root
<vibhav> pitti: Do you mean "uudecode $MYDIR/sample.jpeg.base64 -o $WORKDIR/sample.jpeg"?
<pitti> vibhav: if that works, yes; usually you specify the option before the file name
<vibhav> pitti: This works, should I push?
<pitti> sure
<pitti> vibhav: (I assume you adjusted teh path to sample.jpeg in the C code)
<vibhav> pitti: Yep
<vibhav> "file = fopen("$WORKDIR/sample.jpeg", "r");"
<vibhav> pitti: btw, https://code.launchpad.net/~vibhavp/ubuntu/raring/libfann/add-autopkgtest/+merge/151182
<vibhav> pitti: Ive tested these autokpgtests with sh -ex and they work perfectly fine
<pitti> vibhav: libiptcdata is happy now, thanks!
<pitti> vibhav: libfann works as well, sponsoring
<pitti> vibhav: please send these two to Debian
<pitti> vibhav: please add XS-Testsuite to libfann
<pitti> vibhav: libiptcdata is missing that as well, I'll add it during sponsoring
<pitti> vibhav: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/raring/libiptcdata/raring/revision/12
<vibhav> meh
<vibhav> I forgot tat
<vibhav> that*
<vibhav> pitti: Added and pushed :)
<pitti> vibhav: I don't see a new commit on https://code.launchpad.net/~vibhavp/ubuntu/raring/libfann/add-autopkgtest/+merge/151182, I'll retry in a minute; might be LP delay
<vibhav> pitti: Works now
<vibhav> pitti: Btw, why does the distro series change to UNRELEASED while merging? I set it to raring during dch -i
<pitti> vibhav: I set it back to UNREELASED
<pitti> vibhav: because that would be a lie, that version wasn't uploaded to rarin
<pitti> only what is actually in lp:ubuntu/* is what's in the distro
<vibhav> And not in raring
<pitti> I did dch -rm / debcommit -r for the upload
<vibhav> ah, I see
<vibhav> And then you upload it to raring
<pitti> vibhav: yes, that looks like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/raring/libfann/raring/revision/12
<vibhav> okay, forwarded libiptcdata to debian
<eugene_P> Hello. I was executing testcase for Fileroller ( http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/258/builds/38181/testcases/1418/results ) and found a mistake on the sixth step. According to it, I must click "Add a folder to archive" button, but there is no such  button in  newer versions of fileroller .
<smartboyhw> eugene_P, OK
<smartboyhw> eugene_P, can you report a bug?
<smartboyhw> It makes life easier:)
<eugene_P> where should it be reported? Is there any special place for mistakes in testcases descriptions?
<smartboyhw> eugene_P, wait
<smartboyhw> eugene_P, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests
<smartboyhw> then click "Report a bug"
<eugene_P> thanks
<smartboyhw> eugene_P, I have it here
<smartboyhw> eugene_P, ah I got it sorry:P
 * smartboyhw beats himself
<smartboyhw> eugene_P, after reporting the bug give us the bug number ere
<smartboyhw> s/ere/here/
<eugene_P> ok
 * smartboyhw might fix it immediately
<eugene_P> smartboyhw, Bug #1138001
<ubot5> bug 1138001 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Mistake on the sixth step of the fileroller testcase." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1138001
<smartboyhw> eugene_P, OK
<smartboyhw> eugene_P, bug fixed
<eugene_P> nice, but there must be space between "folders" and "to" in "Select any files or foldersto be added to the archive, click 'Add' button"
<eugene_P> Reported that testcase as passed. Thanks, smartboyhw.
<smartboyhw> eugene_P, OK. One day I will fix. But for now, I need to go
<SergioMeneses> hi guys! jam jam jam
<tonyhub> Happy Friday
#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-02
<SergioMeneses> hi guys!
<tonyhub> hi!
<SergioMeneses> Lubuntu daily amd64 works! phillw  I'm testing the alternative version right now
<vibhav> pitti: ping
<vibhav> pitti: If you get time, please have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~vibhavp/ubuntu/raring/libg3d/add-autopkgtest/+merge/151341
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, around?
<cprofitt> SergioMeneses: yes
<cprofitt> sorry for the dealy was eating lunch with the kids
<SergioMeneses> hi cprofitt ! I was eating too xD btw, did you update the friendly wiki page?
<SergioMeneses> or, do we have to do something more?
<cprofitt> I have not updated it
<cprofitt> SergioMeneses: You can update it with your changes whenever you are ready
<cprofitt> if the blueprint that was proposed for UDS is approved we may have some more concrete content next week
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, I think we can keep both :) just renamed one
<cprofitt> that could work as well
<SergioMeneses> let me do some changes in a moment
<cprofitt> I am curious how the potential change to rolling release affects UF
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, :O
<SergioMeneses> btw cprofitt look https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFriendly
<SergioMeneses> and here is the old wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFriendly_old
<SergioMeneses> we keep all information
<SergioMeneses> I think we can show this in our blueprint (or session) and why not making a blog post about our new face :)
<cprofitt> looks good
<cprofitt> thanks SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, no problem!
<SergioMeneses> and we could add more information and make it more "friendly"
<phillw> SergioMeneses thanks, I've been out today to visit a friend. Please ensure you tick them off as 'passed' on the iso tracker.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, about what?
<SergioMeneses> lubuntu iso testing?
<phillw> SergioMeneses yes :)
<phillw> (02:50:52) SergioMeneses: Lubuntu daily amd64 works! phillw  I'm testing the alternative version right now
<SergioMeneses> phillw, sure! dont worry today I have planed to work on ubuntu iso but my internet connection is too sloooooow
<phillw> sorry, I follow pings 1st and then catch up on what else has been going on :)
<SergioMeneses> phillw, I think you should go and read planet.ubuntu.com
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> phillw, me too - SergioMenesesAFK
<phillw> SergioMeneses I'm still trying to get ubuntu server 10.04 LTS installed onto a VM. It's being a royal pain in the neck :)
<SergioMeneses> phillw, jaja
<phillw> I'm trying to split the work-load so that I do the ubuntu desktop on piglet and one of the trusted testers can use a VM on my dedicated server.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, do we need sessions for this uds? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-1303
<Noskcaj> SergioMeneses, phillw. just try and list all the bugs, i get 4-5 every testcase everyone else gets one at most
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, which testcases? applications or daily isos?
 * SergioMeneses is still downloading ubuntu daily: ---- 47%
<phillw> Noskcaj: this was an unusual request. going from 10.04 --> 13.04 is not supported, but a request was made to get a list of all the failures that will occur.
<Noskcaj> phillw, strange that is asked for.
<Noskcaj> SergioMeneses, iso tests
<phillw> Noskcaj: not at all, given who asked :)
<Noskcaj> :)
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, I've tested Lubuntu amd64 versions and all work fine, even the alternate iso...
<SergioMeneses> I think we need more testers for ubuntu-studio and kubuntu
<Noskcaj> SergioMeneses, the slideshow is still 12.10, the release notes link is broken
<Noskcaj> SergioMeneses, i will sync kubuntu now.
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, aaa ok! but they are not a huge bug ... even we have not background yet
<Noskcaj> true
<SergioMeneses> ok guys i have to go out for a while! see you soon
<phillw> Noskcaj: the update for lubuntu slide show will arrive, it is being pretty much re-designed.
<Noskcaj> phillw, sounds interesting. did you hear that xubuntu might be going 1gb soon?
<phillw> Noskcaj: I thought they already had decided upon that for 13.04
<phillw> I do recall reading about it.
<Noskcaj> yeah, maybe, i forget exactly
<phillw> I think only lubuntu are now committed to CD sized ISO releases.
<Noskcaj> and while ppc support stays, you will need to stay at cd
<phillw> Noskcaj: Julien is commited to CD size, not only for PPC, but also for older kit that does not have  a dvd reader.
#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-03
<leadsled> SergioMenesesAFK (Lubuntu13.04) printer discovery issue bug# 1133794; do you know if this bug is valid?
<SergioMeneses> bug 1133794
<ubot5> bug 1133794 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) "Printer not detected by system-config-printer 1.3.11 in Lubuntu 13.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1133794
<SergioMeneses> phillw, ↑↑↑
<SergioMeneses> do you know this bug?
<phillw> SergioMenesesI've only just got my USB stick and am well behind on testing with 'actual kit' and not my VM's
<SergioMeneses> phillw, kk :)
<phillw> SergioMenesesbut, whilst you are here... please proof read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/Why%20So%20Many%20ISOs
<phillw> I may rename it to remove all the %20 :)
<phillw> SergioMenesesahh, I see you not lurk on ##phillw, I asked the tame bot on there earlier for the details and realised I needed it to be 'live' boot as opposed to a VM to investigate.
<phillw> I've zsnyced up my iso ready to try whilst I made that new wiki page to stop people asking me :D
<SergioMeneses> nice job phillw :) dont worry the link redirects
<SergioMeneses> I can't reproduce the bug on my Lubuntu, I think it only affects to live-sessions
<phillw> I'll have a play with the ISO tomorrow, I need to have piglet near a printer to check.
<phillw> SergioMeneses renamed... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/Why_So_Many_ISOs
<SergioMeneses> phillw, I'm still downloading ubuntu daily xD 90%
<SergioMeneses> phillw, ++
<phillw> it's a lot less messy as a link,
<SergioMeneses> I expect to test ubuntu today and some applications
<SergioMeneses> phillw, jajajaja a little bit
<SergioMeneses> phillw, look https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFriendly
<phillw> SergioMenesesyeah, I was at the meeting, a nice clean header that nearly conforms to the 'rules' :P
<SergioMeneses> phillw, i think it is cleaner than the other one
<SergioMeneses> phillw, and the old page is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFriendly_old
<phillw> SergioMeneses I was joking with you. :D
<phillw> I doubt that any one from the wiki team 'Gods' will complain :D
<SergioMeneses> phillw, jajaja
<phillw> Noskcaj: ping
<Noskcaj> phillw, PONG
<SergioMeneses> bug 1086034
<ubot5> bug 1086034 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity slideshows still refers to 12.10" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086034
<phillw> Noskcaj: that bug 1140990 is a bug for ubiquity, not for ubuntu
<ubot5> bug 1140990 in Ubuntu "installing 13.04 dayly build installer can not recognize ssd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1140990
<phillw> Noskcaj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview/Install_Bugs
<Noskcaj> phillw, i didn't report it, i just said i'm going to try and confirm it tommorrow
<phillw> SergioMeneses the slide shows are finished late in release as the makers do not know what the heck is going to be shipped :D
<SergioMeneses> phillw, dont worry I just wanna know if it was the right number!
<Noskcaj> it does need to be marked as a bug though. it's mostly just a reminder
<tonyhub> howdy folks
<Noskcaj> hello tonyhub
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, it is not a critical bug but here is
<SergioMeneses> tonyhub, \o
<phillw> Noskcaj: the art work people are aware of the schedules. As we get back to familiar territory of beta releases, we will hope fully get back to holding QA meetings where such things can be brought up.
<Noskcaj> phillw, ok
<SergioMeneses> phillw, :)
<phillw> Go nag nicholas so he has it in his in tray after being off this week :D
<Noskcaj> phillw, should we be trying to organise a meeting every candence week anyway?
<phillw> Noskcaj: I've asked on -bugs as to how the heck to reassign bug 1140990 to ubiquity
<ubot5> bug 1140990 in Ubuntu "installing 13.04 dayly build installer can not recognize ssd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1140990
<SergioMeneses> phillw, vacations?
<phillw> I have no idea. but he has been akf all week. People are allowed vacations :)
<SergioMeneses> btw Noskcaj do you know our plans for uds?
<SergioMeneses> phillw, ↑↑↑
<Noskcaj> SergioMeneses, Not in the slightest, all i know is it's now online only
<Noskcaj> phillw, no they aren't!
<phillw> I'm still playing catch up with the new virtual UDS's. I'm not the best person to ask.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, Noskcaj I am like you :S
<phillw> Well, one thing I am.. is off to bed. it is 02:26 here and I actually promised my body an early night!
<phillw> Catch you all later.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, good night!
<tonyhub> anyone know of a problem crash with colord when using vbox?
<Noskcaj10> tonyhub, yeah. it makes private bugs though, so you can't do much
<tonyhub> oh okay, I didn't see a bug on it
<tonyhub> also apport errors trying to report the bug after install, but works fine in the livecd
<Noskcaj10> tonyhub, i hadn't noticed. make up a copy of the bug yourself, point that out. hopefully it will help
<tonyhub> noskcaj10 yeah I git an error that libdbus-glib-1-2 is an obsolete package
<tonyhub> lol typed git instead of get...
<sergiomenesestes> hi Noskcaj10
<sergiomenesestes> ping sergiomeneses
<SergioMeneses> sergiomenesestes, pong
<Noskcaj> phillw, should we report this bug: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=178980 on launchpad?
<SergioMeneses> morning smartboyhw
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, bug 1141234
<ubot5> bug 1141234 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Gnome-terminal test needs clarified" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1141234
<Guest61801> !lista
<ubot5> Guest61801: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubot5 !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubot5 !alis ».
<jtaylor> can a raring python-numpy adt job be started, it should be fixed now
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, about your bug: Feel free to fix it:)
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, kk Im going to merge it
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, OK
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LWm8lRtP0Rw#t=1800s
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, good one
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, it is in Italian
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, BAH
<smartboyhw> Why isn't she on IRC!??!
<SergioMeneses> I dont know
<SergioMeneses> I just saw it in G+ and I shared here
<xnox> phillw: so one drops down the ubuntu with a triangle and types in or looks up package name. I've done it now.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-02-24
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> good morning all
<forestpiskie> morning DanChapman
<DanChapman> morning elfy's alter ego
<elfy> morning DanChapman :)
<DanChapman> it's like magic!! :-D morning elfy
<elfy> it's the myths that do it :p
<pitti> hey DanChapman, hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> hi pitti - all good here
<elfy> how're you?
<pitti> elfy: quite okay, still feeling the jetlag a bit
<DanChapman> hey pitti, i'm good thanks. How are you? have fun at the sprint last week?
<pitti> DanChapman: yes indeed, it was intense but very good
<elfy> pitti: oh - that's something I've never afforded to get ;)
<pitti> elfy: afforded what, jetlag? :-)
<elopio> good morning team.
<pitti> hey elopio, how are you? had a good trip back home?
<elopio> pitti: yes, it was nice. I am ready today after sleeping the whole sunday :)
<elopio> how about you?
<pitti> haha
<davmor2> elopio: Hey dude lucky you with your full day sleeping :)
<pitti> elopio: still a bit zombie-like due to jetlag, but mostly ok; flight was uneventful
<elopio> sleeping is a nice thing to do, you should try it some time :D
<elopio> but now I'm looking at the TODO list I brought from the sprint, and luck is over, jaja.
<davmor2> elopio: That's why I don't sleep, it's easier to live without than a huge todo list :D
<balloons> hey pitti and elopio. I slept all day as well, but I'm still tired, go figure :-)
<elopio> go back to bed people!
<senan> balloons, Hi.. good eve
<balloons> howdy senan
<senan> balloons, going good...thanks..how about you
<balloons> senan, trying to recover from traveling :-)
<senan> balloons, I would like to automate Deja-dup
<senan> :)
<balloons> how is https://code.launchpad.net/~senan/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/DiskUsageAnalyser/+merge/207716?
<senan> balloons, I'm not sure..yesterday Dan said he will look into it and update
<senan> balloons, I've done everything dan suggested
<senan> balloons, can you take a look at it >
<senan> ?
<balloons> senan, in a meeting for a bit, not sure if you'll still be around, but I can look then
<balloons> if not you can get the review when you awake :-)
<senan> balloons, ok balloons thanks :D
<balloons> senan, a quick scan shows me there is still a sleep(2) in there -- why's that/
<senan> balloons, because of some menu clicking problem..without that the menu was not identifying properly
<balloons> senan, I see these 3 lines appearing over and over: self.pointing_device.move_to_object(self.gear_menu_option_button) self.pointing_device.click() sleep(2)
<senan> balloons,I'm sorry I didnt get you
<balloons> senan, I was saying those three lines are common in many of your functions, and they include a sleep. I assume it's a common action, you could probably have a little function for
 * DanChapman thinks compiz definately hates him today :-( endless crashing
<balloons> hey DanChapman ;-) Sorry compiz is giving you extra love
<balloons> on a happy note, I'm on my primary pc again!
<senan> balloons, I'm trying without sleep..its working fine without sleep :D
<cgoldberg> balloons, senan.. i just commented in that MP.. I'd love to have a "no sleeps" rule for testcase developers if possible
<DanChapman> balloons: indeed it is being extremely loving, it won't stop winking at me
<balloons> senan, :-) We can tweak things if it's a timing issue.. sleep shouldn't be needed
<balloons> cgoldberg, ty
<DanChapman> balloons: Yay bet your glad to be back on it :-)
<cgoldberg>  (except if it's till brooklyn)
<balloons> the list of stuff to look at is large, heh,but yes it's nice
<DanChapman> cgoldberg: balloons thanks for sorting senan out, i just havn't had time to get to it, i did try yesterday but was brain fried by that time
<senan> DanChapman,balloons,cgoldberg : I've pushed the new code without sleep :D
<DanChapman> jibel did you make any changes to the ubiquity tests, i noticed in backlogs you were going to try disabling Ubuntu SSO or something?
<senan> DanChapman,balloons,cgoldberg , Please review and let me know your suggestions :)
<balloons> DanChapman, last I heard/saw from jibel he managed to go through the installer without launching the ubuntu one screen. I'm forgetting again the env var he passed, hah, but you can avoid the screen
<balloons> I think he had success (compiz was crashing locally for him on verficiation)
<DanChapman> balloons, cool well the test's are failing because it never gets to the U1 page so i was wondering if I either need to disable that part running or something else is wrong.
<DanChapman> balloons, could you confirm bug 1283966 for me. I came across it trying to reproduce the jenkins fails with a simple testcase. I'm not sure if it's what's causing the fails but it's a bug none the less.
<ubot5> bug 1283966 in autopilot-gtk (Ubuntu) "Looping while selecting the same object is causing the application to die raising a dbus no reply exception" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283966
 * DanChapman just wants the tests passing now :-(
<balloons> DanChapman, ohh so you are still looking for the u1 page to appear? probably worth catching up with jibel on as to what all happened.
<balloons> DanChapman, I'll look at the bug.. oO a simple testcase to reproduce, most excellent
<balloons> Letozaf_, buonasera! come stai?
<Letozaf_> balloons, buonasera, io sto bene e tu ? :D
<balloons> happy to be home finally ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah home is always best place to be :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am stuck on reminders-app cannot install it again anymore :( so I have not carried on with tests
<bfiller> balloons: any idea why this StateNotFoundError is happening? All of the dialer-app AP test failures are related to this: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/206:20140224:20140224/6796/dialer_app/813414/
<balloons> bfiller, looking at the test, it appears the call button press didn't register, or somehow it didn't otherwise display the hangup button
<balloons> StateNotFoundError errors can be timing issues, but in this case it seems like the button simply didn't exist
<balloons> Letozaf_, so on the reminders app, you should be able to run it locally.. But still, I wonder if we can fix your install issue
<balloons> bfiller, so in this case the test could be enhanced to be more clear about what happened when it fails. If pressing the call button failed, it should be more explicit. As it is, you can't really know
<Letozaf_> balloons, I cannot run it, for instance if I launch autopilot launch -i Qt qmlscene ../../src/app/qml/reminders.qml   I get: file:///home/letozaf/autopilot-tests/new-reminders-app-tests/src/app/qml/reminders.qml:24 module "Evernote" is not installed
 * balloons looks
<bfiller> balloons: did a new autopilot get released recently?
<bfiller> these are new failures
<balloons> bfiller, LOTS of new stuff went into this past image. I'm not sure when exactly autopilot landed, but yes a new ap went in. Autopilot would not be on the top of my list of suspects. I would be more concerned about a MIR change or another low level lib change causing this.
<balloons> my offhand guess as I said is that the click didn't register for the dial
<balloons> and thus, if you run it locally it probably runs fine right?
<bfiller> balloons: yes it did
<balloons> so that means the UI was hung enough to the point it didn't get the click from the test
<balloons> So bfiller when I mentioned enhancing the test, essentially I would add an assert after you click the dial button so we could pinpoint that as the failure
<balloons> and in this case, it wouldn't point to an app problem, but instead something in the platform
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok, so I re-created your problem locally :-)
<balloons> ok, yep I think this is an easy fix
<Letozaf_> balloons, I suppose I have to install the Evernote module, how do you do it ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, account-plugin-evernote is already installed
<balloons> Letozaf_, dependencies should take care of it. It appears qtdeclarative5-evernote0.1 isn't anywhere to be found
<balloons> I suspect it simply needs to be built and pushed to the ppa
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! I thought I could fix it :P
 * balloons looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/reminders-app/account-plugin/+merge/203952
<balloons> Letozaf_, trying a local build out
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> if it works I'll at least be able to hand you a deb to install, but working on getting it package properly too :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks
<balloons> Letozaf_, as far as I can tell, they merged the plugin into the reminders branch, but it's not being built and pushed to the ppa, so the dependency can't resolve, and hence you can't install it
<Letozaf_> balloons, you could write this in the bug I opened :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, so maybe it will get fixed
<balloons> Letozaf_, problem has been found :-)
<balloons> I'll update the bug
<Letozaf_> balloons, great, thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, bug 1280459 if you need the bug no.
<ubot5> bug 1280459 in Ubuntu Reminders app " unmet dependency when installing reminders-app" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1280459
<balloons> soon enough i'll have a deb, the build is looking good too :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/qtdeclarative5-evernote0.1_0.4bzr73trusty0_all.deb
<balloons> manually install that, you should be all set
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will now
<Letozaf_> balloons, so qtdeclaratives installed and so did reminders-app but now when I run autopilot launch... I get: ** (qmlscene:4890): WARNING **: Unable to register app: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Invalid application ID
<Letozaf_> balloons, :( no luck
<Letozaf_> balloons, reminders app doesn't start properly. I get the icon in the launcher but the app is not opened
<balloons> great, running reminders gives me http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/qtdeclarative5-evernote0.1_0.4bzr73trusty0_all.deb
<balloons> err file:///home/nskaggs/projects/ubuntutouch/reminders-app/qml/reminders.qml: File not found
<balloons> I just claimed I would get installed :-)
<balloons> ohh, actually I know why it fails too I think
<Letozaf_> balloons, :) well you tried
<balloons> nvm.. so it's simply broken :-(
<Letozaf_> balloons,  :-(
<balloons> Letozaf_, does autopilot launch -i Qt qmlscene src/app/qml/reminders.qml work for you?
<Letozaf_> balloons, no reminders app icon appears in the launcher but the app does not open
<balloons> same, I'll reach out to the devs.. We'll try and get this all sorted
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks
<balloons> I'll try as well quickly, messing with cmake file :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, click: error: directory "/tmp/tmp.Mr3tSEplmR" does not contain manifest file "manifest.json"
<Letozaf_> cp: cannot stat '*.click': No such file or directory
<Letozaf_> cannot stat '*.click': No such file or directory
<balloons> Letozaf_, click-buddy? you need cmake enabled for it to work
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> so you need to have the code from trunk, that has the changes it in to add cmake files
<Letozaf_> balloons, but I suppose this won't help as the app does not work anyway, right ?
#ubuntu-quality 2014-02-25
<alesage> balloons, hey it must be late for you; can I get some thoughts on QML test coverage at some point, e.g. tomw?
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman_> good morning all
<forestpiskie> morning DanChapman_
<DanChapman_> morning forestpiskie
<jibel> Good morning
<pitti> jibel: FYI, all our arm adt nodes are running trusty now
<pitti> and I cleaned them up a bit, they had tons of desktop libs and packages
<pitti> probably something installed default-jre instead of default-jre-headless or so
<jibel> pitti, excellent. I monitored a bit yesterday and they seem to behave quite well.
<pitti> jibel: yes, after dropping the aufs bits from ppc64 (which made all tests fail due to the python3.3 installation)
<jibel> pitti, yes, jenkins-slave has probably been installed without --no-install-recommends. In that case openjdk pulls lot of desktop packages.
<jibel> DanChapman, hey, FYI I filed bug 1284536, that's what is crashing now in ubuntu most of the time and breaks ubiquity tests. I'll provide a more complete trace.
<ubot5> bug 1284536 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in two_way_long_needle()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284536
<xnox> jibel: however, we already new that compiz can be unstable thus reverted ubiquity-dm (by default) to not use compiz, but continue using metacity.
<xnox> jibel: i wonder if we can change the harness to use ubiquity-dm instead off compiz / normal desktop.
<jibel> xnox, we could, how/where is it defined?
<jibel> meh, scrollbars in the slideshow
<xnox> jibel: probably fallout from unity-settings-daemon migration.
<jibel> xnox, i'll have a look
<xnox> jibel: you mean, they are big fat ones, not slick overlay?
<jibel> xnox, yes
<xnox> =(
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> morning davmor2
<xnox> jibel: oh, actually i think my usd support is incomplete!
<jibel> elfy, Hey, you might be interested by bug 1283728. It is reproduced by the automated installation tests of xubuntu.
<ubot5> bug 1283728 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu) "xfdesktop crashed with SIGSEGV in xfce_desktop_refresh()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283728
<elfy> hi jibel - yea we know about that one - thanks :)
<DanChapman> jibel hey I didn't see your message pop up :-(  another blocker!! did you make the changes on jenkins to skip U1 page? if so I need to update the tests to account for that as they were failing at that point over the weekend
<jibel> DanChapman, yes but still, libautopilot-gtk crashes even without u1
<elfy> jibel: wondered why I couldn't see that bug # here - it's a dupe of bug 1282509
<ubot5> bug 1282509 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu) "xfdesktop crashed with SIGSEGV in xfce_desktop_refresh()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282509
<DanChapman> jibel, that's a shame :-( not sure if you noticed this 1283966 i'm not convinced it's our bug but it is raising the same exception. So might it be possible to run the tests in ubiquity-dm?
<DanChapman> bug 1283966
<ubot5> bug 1283966 in autopilot-gtk (Ubuntu) "Looping while selecting the same object is causing the application to die raising a dbus no reply exception" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283966
<jibel> DanChapman, well, I think for this particular bug it simply saturates dbus which at some point fails to reply.
<jibel> not really a bug, more something like a DoS.
<elopio> good morning!
<cgoldberg> morning elopio
<davmor2> Morning elopio
<elopio> vrruiz, jcollado: I'm going to be a little late to our meeting, I'm sorry.
<balloons> alesage, didn't you ping me about somethng?
<alesage> balloons yes hi :) , just wanted to chat about coverage of QML projects when you have a min
<alesage> balloons, e.g. are you aware if the community-backed ones have much, good examples, etc.
 * balloons just saw your name and triggered something in the brain
<alesage> happy thoughts I trust :)
<balloons> alesage, in order for coverage to exist, what does there need to be?
<alesage> balloons, good question: 1) tests (probably unit tests) 2) tests running during the debian build 3) Jenkins configuration
<alesage> balloons, I'm gathering that tests for QML apps are going to be testing the C++ bits as I don't think we've figured out how to do "coverage" for QML
<alesage> balloons, just curious if you've heard any scuttlebut about, etc.
 * alesage is using that term in its technical sense
<balloons> alesage, most community apps don't have unit test coverage (for better or worse :-) )
<balloons> reminders is one that does have some
<alesage> balloons, ok that's a good start, is that lp:reminders?
<balloons> alesage, tes
<alesage> balloons, tanks
<elopio> ping alesage, your branches on the address book app have a needs fixing status. Is that something you are working on?
<alesage> elopio yes I'll finish, in progress
<elopio> alesage: I'm not putting pressure on you, just asking...
<alesage> elopio, yes didn't get the chance during sprint, intending to finish soon
<elopio> please let me know when it's again safe to make merge proposals on the address book.
<balloons> Letozaf_, howdy
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, so I think we solved all the reminders issues you found :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was trying it out
<balloons> it was like untangling a web
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, I could install it but it still doesn't run
<Letozaf_> balloons, is the last fix landed ?
<balloons> in trunk yes, let's see if it's in the ppa
<balloons> Letozaf_, if you look on the side here you can see it was updated; https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily
<balloons> so yes, it should work now
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks, but it still has yesterday's problem here
<balloons> apt-cache show reminders-app?
<balloons> we need Version: 0.4bzr78trusty0
<Letozaf_> balloons, Version: 0.4bzr78trusty0
<balloons> Letozaf_, does it show as installed?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, but as yesterday I get the same error :?
<Letozaf_> balloons, file:///usr/share/reminders/qml/reminders.qml:24:1: module "Evernote" is not installed
<balloons> ahh, something new!
<balloons> ok, well, heh, I guess we'll have to file a bug again :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, lol
<balloons> hey, perverseness!
<balloons> Letozaf_, care to file a new bug for this? I'll re-mark status on it.
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> Letozaf_, also note you have installed the evernote plugin
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> so account-plugin-evernote qtdeclarative5-evernote0.1 is installed
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me check again, but I am quite sure they are installed
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes they are both installed I checked
<Letozaf_> balloons, wow! my online accounts is disappeared from system settings, I found out now as I thought it was better to check if the evernote account was there
<balloons> Letozaf_, odd.. I still have mine
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think it might happend when I uninstalled reminders-app to try to install it again
<Letozaf_> balloons, I uninstalled also account-plugin-evernote and
<Letozaf_> signon-plugin-oauth2
<Letozaf_> balloons, this already happend to me, but I do not remember the config file to modify to fix this...
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me find out again
 * Letozaf_ is rebooting
<Letozaf_> balloons, this is really weired, last time this happened I just modified the OnlyShowIn=GNOME;Unity; entry in /usr/share/applications/gnome-online-accounts-panel.desktop but this time that entry is already ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, as stated in bug 950352 ... oh well! I will first have to fix this to check if my evernote online account was there
<ubot5> bug 950352 in gnome-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Online Accounts UI Missing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950352
<balloons> Letozaf_, sounds wild. Do you have a link to the reminders bug?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I stopped while I was reporting it as I found this online accounts thing... I will finish the report now, just a second
<balloons> Letozaf_, always something right?
<Letozaf_> balloons, ah well! suppose it's how it works when trying new stuff, you find bugs :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, bug 1284857
<ubot5> bug 1284857 in Ubuntu Reminders app "module "Evernote" is not installed error when launching reminders app on desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284857
<Letozaf_> balloons, but could the missing online accounts from system settings be related to the bug I just reported ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, fails the same way for me, and my pc is fine
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh fine! feel better now.
<balloons> Letozaf_, yea.. sorry about the other bug, but reminders is still having issues for sure. Should be a quick fix, but :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, well it's just weired as I fixed this problem before but now the same thing does not work, so I will have to find out how to re-fix this
<balloons> if you find a workaround, post it to the bug you linked Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes, if I find how to :P
#ubuntu-quality 2014-02-26
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> Good morning
<jibel> DanChapman, good morning, I continue my investigation on the libautopilot-gtk case
<jibel> DanChapman, I found that each time ubiquity/autopilot crashes there is also an ATK critical message in the logs
<DanChapman> jibel, good morning o/ great :-)
<jibel> DanChapman, it happens for every flavor with or without U1
<jibel> DanChapman, so we can eliminate U1 from the list of suspects and I think the problem comes from the webkit view
<jibel> here are the logs with the crashes I found http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/ubicrashes.log
<jibel> on atk and the crash, I don't know if one is the consequence of the other or if they are 2 symptoms of the same problem
<DanChapman> yes i mentioned that to pitti a while back, but i thought it should carry on running unless you expliciltly set Gtk to fail on critical
<jibel> xnox, in ubiquity is there a way to no load the webkit view in the slideshow at run time?
<jibel> I didn't find any from the code but maybe missed something
<DanChapman> jibel It doesn't check the webkitview but the scrolled window
<jibel> DanChapman, yes but I think the message ATK critical comes from webkit
<DanChapman> I changed that a while back as the webkitview properties were tempremental at the time. I could try sweitching it back
<DanChapman> ahhh i see
<DanChapman> sorry. still early
<jibel> DanChapman, that could mean the parent doesn't exists, which could also leads to the crash in autopilot if it refers to a non-existent object
<jibel> DanChapman, and another symptom when there is a crash, the slideshow also have big fat scrollbars
<jibel> DanChapman, are you doing anything with webkitwindow other than checking if it is visible? I'd like to remove it
<jibel> in progress_test_page() that is
<jibel> *progress_page_tests
<DanChapman> jibel, ahh! that darn scrollbar! jibel I was only using it to assert we moved to the next page since we lost the page title as it's in the webview
<DanChapman> I think as long as we can  be sure that the progressbar is progressing ok then that's enough :-)
<jibel> DanChapman, k, I'll do a few run without it, it looks like a race where the gtkscrolledwindow really exists after the webview is created
<jibel> hence the randomness
<DanChapman> jibel, that makes sense now.
<xnox> jibel: if the slideshow package is uninstalled, the webview will not be started.
<xnox> jibel: however, if it crashes it's a bad sign =(
<jibel> xnox, I'll remove the code that tests if the webview is visible first. Ubiquity or the slideshow don't crash, only autopilot does :)
<jibel> and the visible side of the bug are the fat scrollbars
<DanChapman> jibel, it would appear the webkit_scrolled_window is visible/exists from the start. so we could actually do assertTrue(scrolledwindow.visible) at any point/page in the test. So could it be more of a bug that the webkitview root object is unable to get parent rather than it being non-existent
<DanChapman> as it's a pointless assertion it should be removed anyway
<DanChapman> jibel this passes http://paste.ubuntu.com/6998946/ asserting the scrolled window during the welcome_page_tests.
<DanChapman> jibel, I just did a trial removing ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu which the webview didn't load and I no longer get the atk critical warning.
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> Morning davmor2
<jibel> DanChapman, sure but I don't want to disable the slideshow completely. We had bug in the past where loading it crashed ubiquity, so I just disabled the check and if the slideshow makes the installer crash, it will be detected anyway
<DanChapman> jibel cool... makes sense :-) Fingers crossed it resolves the issue
<DanChapman> jibel wow it borked on the progressbar this time :-(
<jibel> DanChapman, I'll remove the slideshow to validate it is really a problem with webkit
<jibel> DanChapman, do you know what is the failure on lubuntu. It says '/home not found'
<jibel> ?
<DanChapman> jibel, for custom install?
<DanChapman> it's just when creating partitions it's taking too long to update the UI i'll change that to use wait_select_single
<DanChapman> should resolve it
<jibel> DanChapman, k, I'm starting a new run without the slideshow, if it is still crashing, then ... I don't know
<jibel> DanChapman, I'll try to produce a test case with just the transition to the slideshow
<jibel> woohoo, 3 runs and no crash of ubiquity without the slideshow!
 * jibel restarts $WORLD
<DanChapman> jibel, yes it looks like it  has done the trick 'so far'  ;-p I'm going to have to re-write a fair bit of the custom install test rather than sleep longer to fix the partition fails
<rvr> elopio: I'm here :)
<elopio> rvr: hah, right.
<elopio> jfunk: we had the first meeting about landing qt5.2, with Pat coordinating it.
<elopio> thanks for pushing on that.
<jfunk> yw
<jfunk> it seems you're not the only one who wants this out the door
<jfunk> Chris Lee is working on the AP job
<jfunk> not sure if you're aware
<elopio> jfunk: yes, we can use it now.
<elopio> balloons: ping. I'm looking at the weather app failures.
<elopio> I can't reproduce the ones jenkins is showing, but I get a loading popup that doesn't disappear.
<balloons> elopio, hey, did you see martin's comments? we're working on landing a branch
<balloons> elopio, https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/anchors-refactoring/+merge/207793
<balloons> elopio, I would test and work on that branch.. I don't really care about the dashboard results
<elopio> balloons: ok, I can agree with that :)
<elopio> balloons: the recommended way to run the tests now is with click buddy provision and all the nice things you mentioned on your last blog post, right?
<balloons> elopio, yes for sure.. it's pretty slick
<elopio> I'll take a break now. bbl.
<elopio> ubuntu-qa, remember the lightning talks today.
<robotfuel> elopio: that's not on my calender, where are they?
<elopio> robotfuel: http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> elopio, ^^
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello :-) I think reminders might launch for you now
<Letozaf_> balloons, unfortunatly no :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, file:///home/letozaf/autopilot-tests/new-reminders-app-tests/src/app/qml/reminders.qml:262: Unable to assign null to QQuickAnchorLine
<Letozaf_> balloons, when I launch it with autopilot launch
<Letozaf_> balloons, I do not know qml well enough but looks like the null is wrong here: anchors { right: null; left: parent.left; }
<balloons> Letozaf_, did you rebase your branch to trunk?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, mmm ...
<balloons> Letozaf_, if elopio doesn't otherwise come around, he was hoping to fix us the rssreader tests with you; go through and refactor them. I think he was thinking next week
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok, but what about reminders app ?
<balloons> I'm looking now :-) I agree it still doesn't launch, sigh
<balloons> however, the error you spotted isn't the reason; you can see it launching reminders; aka the installed version
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes the installed version works fine
<balloons> Letozaf_, also, I tried from trunk and autopilot launch doesn't come up. My assumption actually is you need to pass the plugin to it
<balloons> that's the issue. it's not a straightforward launch
 * balloons thinks
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am looking at rssreader tests, the ones that aren't skipped are working on the desktop, so you probably want me to fix the skipped ones right ?
<Letozaf_> baba
<balloons> Letozaf_, yea, the skipped tests should certainly be looked at trying to get them re-enabled. But also, the tests are a bit hard to maintain and write and rather large. The goal is to try and break the existing tests down to be easier to read and write as well
<Letozaf_> balloons, ah ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have some questions on rssreader app tests, do I have to ask e1opio or can I ask you ?
<elopio> hey Letozaf_, I'm making some changes on the rss tests, so you can ask me.
<elopio> I was hoping you could give me a hand :)
<Letozaf_> elopio, hello
<Letozaf_> elopio, sure
<Letozaf_> elopio, let me know what you want me to do
<elopio> Letozaf_: I'm making a first branch, so I would like you to review it. I hope it will be ready tomorrow.
<Letozaf_> elopio, balloons told me you want to refactor them
<Letozaf_> elopio, fine, I will be around tomorrow same time as today
<elopio> Letozaf_: ok, thanks.
<Letozaf_> elopio, yw
#ubuntu-quality 2014-02-27
<pitti> Good morning
<MangledBlue> can anybody assist? - simple install - my MD5 checks out - c7f439e864d28d9e5ca2aa885c4ec4cb *ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso - any thoungts - please assist
<jibel> Good morning
<jibel> pitti, apport isn't installed by default on server?
<jibel> on precise?
<pitti> jibel: it shoudl, it has Tasks: cloud-image and server
<pitti> jibel: ah, precise
<pitti> still, Tasks: server
<jibel> http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Upgrade/job/upgrade-ubuntu-precise-trusty-server-tasks-amd64/44/artifact/results/bootstrap.log
<pitti> jibel: hmm, maybe Tasks: server means something else then, and it's not in the base installation
<jibel> pitti, nm, I'll find out. it's probably because in the container we install ubuntu-standard and not the task server
<pitti> jibel: ah, it's not in ubuntu-standard
<jibel> I'll fix the profile
<pitti> merci
<jibel> and file a bug against u-r-u to fail nicely
<pitti> or at least do a check if apport-bug exists
<DanChapman__> good morning all
<jibel> pitti, yes, that's what I meant by nicely, and revert the system to its original state
<jibel> in this case the failure as due to a hashsum mismatch
<jibel> DanChapman, Good morning, are you fixing the custom installation tests? otherwise I'll do.
<DanChapman> jibel I am indeed, working on it now. Just finishing off an emulator which solves it nicely. I'll give you a shout once i have MP ready
<jibel> DanChapman, excellent, thanks so much for this work. I'll be happy to review and test it
<jibel> \o/ upgrade tests dashboard back to green
<pitti> jibel: hm, http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/trusty-adt-libnih-ppc64el/configure still has the -e
<jibel> pitti, looking
<pitti> jibel: I retried the libnih job, and it's still hanging (killing now)
<pitti> jibel: that got dropped in r311, seems this didn't re-configure itself?
<jibel> pitti, right, last request was on 2014-02-24. If the job is triggered from jenkins directly it is not reconfigured.
<pitti> jibel: ah, that's what I did
<pitti> jibel: I suppose I can manually change the configuration then, for manual rebuilds?
<jibel> pitti, I removed -e from the config in jenkins
<jibel> pitti, other solution is to retrigger a test from britney
<pitti> oh, all of a sudden -- ah, thanks
<pitti> jibel: for that job, I suppose?
 * pitti does that for upstart as well
<jibel> yes for that job
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> jibel: btw, I taught myself the basics of celery on Monday, I created two containers (master and a slave1) and got a simple job deployed
<pitti> jibel: feels quite a bit more manual, but after seeing all the XML config that we do with Jenkins I'm not even sure that jenkins is easier :)
<jibel> pitti, celery or jenkins, once it is setup you'll usually won't touch much the configuration
<pitti> jibel: AFAICS there is not really much celery configuation, aside from which redis or rabbitmq server you use? everything is mostly programmatic through python functions
<pitti> jibel: except that you seem to touch the job config all the time :)
<jibel> pitti, I don't, only when you added new archs :)
<pitti> jibel: anyway, I don't plan anything serious with this anytime soon, I was just curious to get a feeling what it is like
<pitti> heh
<jibel> pitti, I think I'll move most of the logic of adt-britney to britney itself directly in autopkgtest.py
<jibel> pitti, it has all the required information to do the job and will remove lot a redundancy
<pitti> jibel: ah, ok; that'll break the shiny new tests :) but if that makes things easier, so much the better
<pitti> and we can probably adjust the test to do the file mocking at the lower level
<jibel> pitti, sure, I'll update the testsuite. That'll remove lot of similar code, and both britney and adt-britney will use the same source or information
<jibel> s/or/of
<jibel> I'll leave in adt-britney the spool management and integration with jenkins
<pitti> jibel: I guess from britney's POV there is no real reason why we can't introduce more states, like "ERROR" (test bed fail/uninstallable) or "BROKEN" (never succeeded), or is there?
<pitti> as britney only really looks for "pass"
<pitti> i. e. it should then accept PASS and BROKEN, but otherwise just show the error
<jibel> pitti, it's correct. Currently the state PASS is hardcoded in britney.py. We could also add additional information like the reason it fails (test failure, infra, ...) the status on update_excuses is free text
 * infinity is excited about all this talk of improving adt-britney.
<pitti> infinity: so am I :)
<DanChapman> jibel https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/ubiquity/autopilot_fix_custominstall/+merge/208605 when you get a chance mate
<jibel> DanChapman, thanks, will do
<pitti> jibel: so would you think it would make any sense at all for me to try and read the current code and fix those three bugs?
<pitti> jibel: (of britney autopkgtest.py, to fix the order and issue of new source taking over a binary, etc.)
<jibel> pitti, sure if you have time. There is no collision with what I'm doing.
<DanChapman> balloons, howdy. is there a way to rotate the screen on grouper?
<pitti> jibel: ah, it's not? good
<jibel> pitti, the only change I did in britney.py is to teach read_sources about XS-Testsuite otherwise I'm in autopkgtest.py / request()
<pitti> jibel: ah right, and the bugs we found are in britney.py itself
<pitti> wow, how do you mean "no unstable jobs" at http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Upgrade/ ?
<pitti> that can't be!
<pitti> QA engineer rule #1: tests fail as soon as you stop looking at them
<pitti> jibel: so yes, I have time :)
<jibel> pitti, that was easy, I followed the #2 qa engineer rule: if a test fails too often blame the infrastructure and skip it ;P
<jibel> j/k
 * pitti donne une accolade à jibel
 * jibel donne en retour une accolade à pitti
<pitti> so, off to making a date with britney to get to know her
<jibel> DanChapman, in the diff: 163+ if num is self.total_number_partitions:
<jibel> DanChapman, why do you use is to compare the values?
<jibel> DanChapman, so, apart some inconsistencies like 68 + if num == self.part_table_rows:
<jibel> [...]
<jibel> 172 + if num is not self.part_table_rows + 1:
<DanChapman> jibel, sorry was picking boy up from school. self.total_number_partitions is the total number of partitions defined in the config so when creating partitions there is always the 'freespace' row which on the last partition creation we don't gain a row but just replace freespace with the final partition. so instead of waiting for total rows to increment it currently sleeps to let the rows update when on the final partition
<jibel> an unused call: 144+ item_table = tree_view.get_partition_table_dict()
<balloons> DanChapman, I believe the grouper uses a fixed landscape mode
<DanChapman> jibel, ahh i thought i'd removed that
<jibel> and some TODOs, it looks fine. I did a few run and it worked
<jibel> DanChapman, I meant the use of 'is' instead of '=='
<jibel> to compare integers which are both the return value of len()
<DanChapman> jibel ahh sorry i misread. :-) that's a typo i'll change it to ==
<jibel> DanChapman, np, it is just that the 2 operators have different meanings 'is' compares identities and '==' compares equality
<jibel> so, I thought you had a reason to do s
<DanChapman> jibel, that makes sense :-) I'll quickly make those changes and fix the pep8/pyflake errors
 * DanChapman forgot to check them
<DanChapman> jibel updates pushed. Thanks for reviewing it.
<DanChapman> balloons, ok thanks mate :-)
<senan> balloons, DanChapman, hii
<DanChapman> senan hey there :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, I pushed some feedback on the runner and format checks.. Small tweaks, then we should be able to land.
<jibel> DanChapman, awesome, maybe the world will be greener tonight :)
<DanChapman> jibel I really hope so. :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, yes i'm waiting on your response for the runner. It was just where would you prefer instead of /tmp.
 * DanChapman goes to check the other comments
<balloons> sent it along ;-) basically /home
<senan> DanChapman,balloons, do I need to break down all  the big assertions into small ?
<jibel> DanChapman, I love your comments starting from rev 6131 "hmmm", "ahh", "oops", "lets try this", ... :D
<jibel> that makes me think I really need to update the runner to run from a local directory
<DanChapman> jibel :-D yes there is only so much you can say trying to fix the same thing
<DanChapman> local dirs would be awesome!
<balloons> re: add pyflakes, DanChapman, I wouldn't worry too much about flake8.. I still don't use it, running them separately. I think the pain would be it's not packaged like the others.
<balloons> just call the folder something besides tests :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, sounds good to me :-)
<senan> balloons, do you want me change all the lambda's I used for selecting gui elements and asserting ?
<balloons> senan, ahh yes.. reducing complexity in your asserts is a good thing. As I said, when the assert fails now, it's hard to know why
<balloons> and it's kind of cumbersome to read ;-)
<senan> balloons , :D
<jibel> pitti, -virtfs local,id=autopkgtest,path=%s,security_model=none,mount_tag=autopkgtest is the magic option to enable 9p, right?
<jibel> and then mount -t 9p ... on the guest
<jibel> DanChapman, meh :( testtools.matchers._impl.MismatchError: After 10.0 seconds test on GtkDialog.visible failed: False != dbus.Boolean(True, variant_level=1): Partition dialog did not close
<pitti> jibel: jibel yes
<DanChapman> jibel grrr and 'unable to find freespace item'. I didn't change any of that part. :-( i'll look into it
<elopio> ping balloons, are you working on the terminal?
<pitti> jibel: but mind that it got broken wiht the 2.0 PPA package, I filed bug 1285505 this morning
<ubot5> bug 1285505 in qemu (Ubuntu) "[ppa 2.0~git-20140225] SIGABRT with -virtfs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1285505
<jibel> pitti, ack. I'm running the version from trusty on saucy, not sure I'll play with the PPA in production :)
<balloons> elopio, yes I pushed an mp quickly
<balloons> it need more work, but I stopped myself from going crazy
<elopio> balloons: ok, thanks :)
<elopio> I'm also trying to keep the head. That comes first :D
<senan> balloons, DanChapman, Can you please check this snippet http://paste.ubuntu.com/7006042/
<balloons> quick glance that looks more readable. Consider making it into paragraphs were it makes sense. Meaning, add a extra newline in there to group things
<senan> balloons, okay :)
<DanChapman> jibel do you think it's acceptable to try closing the dialog, say 3 times before letting it fail. Since it was probably something like the combobox hadn't closed so the click would have closed it and it just needed another click
<elopio> ping ubuntu-qa, have any of you seen this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1285781
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1285781 in ubuntu-keyboard "Pressing the symbols key sometimes writes 123? to the textfield" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> davmor2: have you? ^
<davmor2> elopio: I haven't no
<elopio> :( loneliness
<davmor2> elopio: that's how I feel most of the time then some dev will pipe up :)
<senan> balloons, I can use like this right self.assertThat(lambda: self.get_spinner_button_control().sensitive,Eventually(Equals(True)))
<elopio> robotfuel: if I understand the rss correctly, it goes to the google apis site and the feed is parsed remotely.
<elopio> so it's not possible to access a local feed.
<robotfuel> elopio: I didn't realize that.
<balloons> senan, consider breaking that down a bit
<elopio> robotfuel: what we need is to wrap the api calls, so we can mock them, or inject a different dependency or something like that.
<elopio> really easy to do if it was python :) On qml and javascript, I'm clueless.
<asac> elopio: did we start the job yet?
<senan> balloons, assign to a variable first and then do the assertion?
<asac> elopio: i still see the stuck job :/
<asac> oh now its gone
<asac> odd
<asac> hmm. now its back :/
<balloons> senan, yes, grab the object.. then assert on it
<senan> ok balloons
<elopio> asac: I didn't, I was in a meeting. I'll do it know, because you seem to be in a hurry :)
<robotfuel> elopio: I wonder if you could use wireshark to figure out what is needed to mock the api.
<asac> elopio: well, no need to wait i think.
<asac> elopio: but no hurry if you have other important things to do
<elopio> huh, I don't have permissions
<asac> just wanted to enusre it didnt fail etc.
<asac> see :P
<asac> thats what i wanted to ensure we know early :P
<elopio> fginther: can you give me permissions to rebuild the autopilot release job in http://q-jenkins:8080 ?
<elopio> cgoldberg: you probably have permissions for that. Can you give me a hand for now?
<cgoldberg> elopio, my vpn is down.. i'm waiting on IS for new credentials
<elopio> asac: yes, I see now :)
<senan> balloons, DanChapman, I've updated the branch, can you please review it
<asac> elopio: you can go into #ubuntu-ci-eng and ping cihelp
<asac> in case fginther isnt around... there might be others that can help
<asac> (all ci folks are subscribed to that keyword)
<elopio> last time I did that, they told me to wait for fginther. It's worth a try anyway.
<asac> yeah
<senan> balloons,DanChapman, I just resubmitted MP
<elopio> asac: it's running.
<asac> nice!
<asac> thx
<DanChapman> jibel i just updated my iso's to todays image and it's not the tests causing the fails. see http://ubuntuone.com/1z3xRFF2BayykE5MjjP9Ju unity and window chrome aren't visible and the mouse and window/dialog focuses are all out of whack
<DanChapman> I've ran 3/4 times on both i386 and 64 images, both presenting same
<DanChapman> hmmm but that doesn't explain lubuntu
<balloons> elopio, :-( http://paste.ubuntu.com/7006649/
<elopio> balloons: could the application have crashed between swiping and confirming?
<elopio> that seems to be hapenning a lot.
<balloons> elopio, yes.. and is it a bug in the emulator?
<elopio> balloons: if the application crashes, it's not a bug on the emulator. We hold a reference to a qml element, and when we try to click it, it's no longer in the screen
<balloons> elopio, I can reproduce it easily as long as there is more than 1 item in the list
<elopio> balloons: I don't get it. So it's not crashing?
<balloons> elopio, the error I gave you happens whenever the list contains more than 1 element
<balloons> if it's only 1 element, the error does not occur
<elopio> balloons: weird, because on the toolkit the self test for that method is done with more than 1 element.
<elopio> balloons: I need to pick my girlfriend.
<elopio> when I return, I'll try to reproduce it.
<balloons> elopio, :-) We should simply test both cases
<elopio> I can't reproduce it. But I also can't tell my qmlscene not to be full screen.
<elopio> balloons: please, take a screenshot before the error occurs, to see the size of your clock.
<balloons> elopio, it was in wideview on the clock
<balloons> elopio, I will help debug after fixing the test and getting this shipped :-)
<elopio> I'm back.
<elopio> balloons: I have the clock on wideview, but it is maximized on my screen
<elopio> I don't know how to unmaximize it. I hate qmlscene.
<balloons> elopio, hey.. lots of fun today
<balloons> 2 second sidebar elopio : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1283031
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1283031 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarms AP tests need to cleanup alarms after the test is complete" [Medium,Triaged]
<balloons> what was your plan for properly cleaning up and setting up test envs?
<balloons> mocking /home was it?
<balloons> and I'd like to make one bug and assign all the apps as affected I think so we can track properly
<elopio> balloons: from the sprint, the plan was either override the environment variables to use a temp config directory, or use a fake in-memory database
<balloons> ahh fake in-mem db was your other plan. I prefer mocking I think
<balloons> in this case, since we rely on things outside our own app, I'm not sure in-mem db works
<elopio> balloons: in this case, why don't we just delete the alarms we create?
<balloons> elopio, when AP crashes, well ;-)
<balloons> well not AP, but tests not finishing cleanly
<elopio> ah, yes, that's what we need to fix first.
<balloons> so I vote just mock the thing.. it'll never matter and go away on it's own even if we don't cleanup well
<veebers> balloons: good save, I was going to have a word :-)
<elopio> balloons: I like that too. Just a small detail is that it's not overriding $HOME, it's one of the xdg env vars.
 * balloons waves to veebers :-)
<veebers> how are things balloons?
<balloons> not bad, yourself? I'm awaiting this: https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/autopilot-qt/reintroduce-exporting-qobject-children-of-qml-items/+merge/207581
<veebers> balloons: you might find this interesting from our convo in Oakland. Burger place in NZ menu http://www.velvetburger.co.nz/ check out "The Stag"
 * veebers looks
<balloons> so many things to get going.. testing is a full contact sport
<veebers> balloons: aye, that MR is in the current release proposal
<veebers> we're just doing the testing for it now
<balloons> veebers, oO venison :-) Lots of it on the menu.
<veebers> heh :-)
<balloons> veebers, "This one used to be made from Moa (which was a big bird), but we ran out of them a few years back"
<balloons> I love the humor
<veebers> ^_^
<elopio> balloons: you are running too much :) It's contagious if you stay for too long on #ci
<elopio> I can't reproduce the failure deleting with multiple items on the alarms list, wide mode. :/
<balloons> elopio, perhaps you can help solve problem 1 atm with clock.. fixing the last test that fails.. have a look at my MP in progress for where I'm going: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/tweak-get-num-alarms/+merge/208681
<balloons> the old version of get_num_alarms didn't seem to work for me (returning 0 all the time)
<elopio> balloons: but if that doesn't work, is a problem on the QQuickView, that returns the wrong .count property
<balloons> you just can't win.. it's odd because only 1 test failed, and it was the same one every time
<elopio> your workaround seems more likely to make a bigger mess.
<balloons> elopio, but actually listSavedAlarm will only ever be 1.. it's the list
<balloons> my tweaks do seem to have gotten large, heh
<elopio> balloons: self.page.get_num_of_alarms()
<elopio> 2
<elopio> the count property of a QQuickListView, returns the number of list elements it has.
<balloons> ohh sorry, you returned count :-)
<balloons> the code now reproduces the StateNotFoundError I originally attempted to avoid
<balloons> brillant
<balloons> elopio, so I agree.. scrapping this
<elopio> balloons: you are going way too fast for me. Now I don't understand three issues you have:
<elopio> - delete with more than one item failing
<elopio> - count always returning 0
<elopio> - this state not found StateNotFoundError you have just mentioned
<elopio> :D can we choose one?
<balloons> elopio, lol.. gotta keep up
<balloons> they are all issues.. you dig into one thing and find a bunch
<elopio> balloons: I can understand that, but I can't reproduce anyone.
<elopio> nor jenkins, as it has merged all the branches so far.
 * balloons feels special
<balloons> all I want is to land something that will make the dashboard green.. From there, we can take everything one at a time
<balloons> And perhaps it's time we disabled the 1 test that fails for me, test it manually and ship it with a bug to fix the tes
<elopio> balloons: but just yesterday you were the one saying that we shouldn't be obsessed with getting everything to green, and try to make proper fixes
<elopio> this failure for example: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/210:20140227:20140224/6849/ubuntu_clock_app/821577/
<elopio> it sounds like we start with 0 alarms, so we can't delete them.
<elopio> first step for me would be to try to improve that error message we are getting.
<elopio> let me try something quick.
<balloons> elopio, yes I was looking at that one.. it still fails after all you and nik90's changes
<elopio> balloons: yes, nik got it, it's because we are not waiting for the alarm to be added to the list.
<balloons> elopio, so add  alarm._confirm_addition() to add_alarm.  _confirm_addition() can poll waiting for the cont to increase.. do we have something more elegant?
<elopio> balloons: working on it.
<balloons> elopio, we could wait_select for the new object to be created.. I like that
<asac> elopio: idea why we have 483 tests there?
<asac> http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/label=mako-07/45/testReport/
<asac> we should have 600+ i think
<asac> at least just short of 600
<asac> e.g. http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/210:20140227:20140224/6849/
<asac> rmeove all the non ap ones
<asac> ok mediaplayer is not in there
<asac> hmm. wrong
<asac> thomi: ^^  did you guys exclude some APs?
<asac> can you spot which ones from dashboard are not run?
<thomi> asac: OTP, one second
<thomi> veebers: that's for you it hink
<thomi> *i think
<asac> so install-and-boot security, sdk and default are not expected to be in there
<veebers> asac: OTP will check in a moment
<asac> thats 9 tests in total we can substract from the 610 we run on dashboard
<asac> think shorts app
<asac> ok thanks. let me know
<asac> wondere where i can find ALL tests run at all
<asac> only see the number, but cant find the complete list
<elopio> asac: sorry, I'm with you now.
<elopio> it's stuck on maguro again. veebers: I'll kill this job so you can use it for your autopilot release. I'll rerun it tomorrow after the 5.2 meeeting.
<veebers> elopio: ack thanks, I've asked re the maguro being offline but got no answer. Will ask again
<elopio> asac: I'll check the current results, which are enough to have an ugly night. For the run tomorrow I'll figure out which packages we are missing.
<elopio> asac: sounds good?
<elopio> I need a break now. bbl.
<elopio> asac: oh, I forgot, here you can find all the tests that were run:
<elopio> http://q-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/45/label=mako-07/testReport/?
<asac> elopio: hmm. if you scroll down there is a table "All Tests"
<asac> elopio: that thing doesnt have 483, right?
<asac> (yes, i looked at that page)
<asac> elopio: and yes, sounds good on getting hte rest of the tests into tomorrows run
<asac> but at best pretty early in the day so we can digest those results in the meeting
<veebers> asac, elopio: I'm not too sure why those numbers are different (483 in our jenkins job vs the ~600 on the dashboard) as far as I was told this job was a clone of what produces those dashboard results
<asac> veebers: could be... we should really cross check. could also mean that some tests crash so miserably they dont even show up
<asac> i would do it, but as above i just cant see the complete list
<asac> that was run
<asac> the "All Tests" table surely doesnt have 480 rows :)
<asac> let me check with doanac` :)
<asac> doanac`: http://q-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/45/label=mako-07/testReport/? :) ... 483 tests counted on top
<asac> doanac`: while i would expect we have 600 or so
<asac> doanac`: and "All TestS" table at bottom shows at most 100
<asac> doanac`: can you shed some light?
<asac> guess i am not good at reading the All Tests table :)
<asac> but then the 600 vs. 480 quesiton still is interesting
<thomi> asac: veebers elopio: that's a list of the test case classes, not the tests
<thomi> # of rows * value in the 'total' column should give you number of tests
<veebers> thomi: right, it has a count of tests in that class per row
<thomi> yes, it sucks - I have no godly idea why jenkins decides to display test results like that
<veebers> yeah, what thomi said :_)
<veebers> thomi: do you know what the "(root)" is in that table of tests?
<thomi> veebers: no
<thomi> veebers: I suspect this is an artifact of collecting more than one junitxml file together
<veebers> ah I see good point.
<thomi> the sooner we kiull junitxml and stsart using subunit the better :-/
<veebers> adding the Total column still gives 483 tests, not the 600 shown on the dashboard
<asac> thomi: ok that make somewhat sense. thx
#ubuntu-quality 2014-02-28
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> good morning
<pitti> hey DanChapman
<DanChapman> hey pitti :-)
<elfy> morning DanChapman pitti
<pitti> hey elfy
<jibel> Good morning
<pitti> jibel: I'm currently working on comparing before/after upgrade upstart jobs
<jibel> pitti, I'd need latest autopkgtest on stable releases, what do you think is the best option: push the deb to auto-pkg-testing, download it from the archive or publish to backport?
<pitti> jibel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7009176/ is my current diff (I didn't write the post-upgrade test yet)
<pitti> jibel: either download and install the deb, or debcheckout autopkgtest and autopkgtest/run-from-checkout
<pitti> jibel: we do the latter on the armhf/ppc64el boxes
<pitti> jibel: a-u-t> it's a bit unelegant to do the initial recording in bin/auto-upgrade-tester and the post-upgrade recording in UpgradeTestBackendSSH.py, but I didn't see how else it should work
<pitti> as in between .upgrade() and .test() the backend is not running, so I can't do the post-upgrade recording in bin/auto-upgrade-tester
<pitti> and I can't do it in the post-upgrade test as that doesn't have a reference to the backend
<pitti> jibel: does that look acceptable, structurally?
<pitti> ugh, wazn is heavily loaded again
<pitti> ah, dkms fun
<jibel> pitti, why cannot you do the pre-upgrade recording in UpgradeTestBackendSSH.py by adding an upgrade() method and do a super().upgrade() in each backend? would that work too?
<jibel> pitti, yeah, it's running the qrt
<jibel> pitti, I changed the schedule this morning, there is no need to run it every day
<pitti> jibel: ah, I can do that
<jibel> there is lot of duplicated code between LXC and Qemu which should be moved to SSH too
<pitti> jibel: so more like that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7009233/
<jibel> pitti, yes, I think it's structurally better
<pitti> jibel: added to EC2 as well
<pitti> (the super())
<pitti> jibel: thanks
 * pitti will run that on aldebaran, wazn is too busy
<pitti> jibel: hm, I see the before/after services in http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/upgrade-ubuntu-saucy-trusty-desktop-i386_vm/41/consoleText now, but I think I'll re-structure this again
<pitti> jibel: I'll copy the "before" list into the test bed after upgrade, and do the comparison in a post-upgrade test, so that a failure is yellow, not red
<pitti> jibel: otherwise I'd have to fail the test in the backend itself, which is ugly
<pitti> jibel: or can I raise a test failure (but not an upgrade failure) in the backend, too?
<jibel> pitti, it's better to keep before and after in the testbed and run the test there than raising a test failure in the backend
<pitti> jibel: *nod*
<pitti> jibel: running with that now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7009420/
<pitti> jibel: meh, now aldebaran has a load of 22; every machine I want to touch today goes crazy :)
<jibel> pitti, sounds good. Just a small detail if a service contains 'running' in its name the test might be wrong.
<pitti> jibel: right, should check for /running
<pitti> or perhaps /running($|,)
<pitti> fixed to /running
<jibel> meh, I cannot just install autopkgtest from trusty on precise, it depends on debhelper which in turn depends on a whole bunch of packages :(
<pitti> jibel: you can't run it from git in your scenario?
<pitti> jibel: if you need a package, I can do a precise-compatible backport for you
<jibel> pitti, I'd rather use a package that a checkout so we control the version we use
<pitti> jibel: the versions are tagged, so you can check out a particular version; but sure, let me build a package
<davmor2> Morning all
<pitti> jibel: I think I'm ready to receive adt spam for ppc64el now; do you want these as well?
<pitti> jibel: i. e. I'd revert r298 for ppc64el
<jibel> pitti, I do want spam
<pitti> jibel: oh, that'll re-enable notifications for everybody, not just us, right?
<pitti> jodh: but I guess that's fine
<pitti> jibel: committed to r314
<jibel> pitti, or replace {{ email_recipients }} by our emails addresses
<jibel> in the templates
<pitti> jibel: well, can't hurt if uploaders have a look if they break a test which has worked until now
<jibel> sure, they'll feel the pain too
<pitti> jibel: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/upgrade-ubuntu-saucy-trusty-desktop-i386_vm/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/results/bootstrap.log :)
<pitti> services success
<pitti> jibel: that's http://paste.ubuntu.com/7009807/
<pitti> jibel: ok to commit and see how it behaves in the other tests?
<jibel> pitti, nice. I can't say I succeeded
<jibel> + git clone http://anonscm.debian.org/git/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git /tmp/adt/autopkgtest.checkout
<jibel> Cloning into '/tmp/adt/autopkgtest.checkout'...
<jibel> error: unable to open object pack directory: /tmp/adt/autopkgtest.checkout/.git/objects/pack: Too many open files
<jibel> fatal: failed to read object 198b14448c0dafe33000867fb04bd57d9561fdab: Too many open files
<pitti> jibel: ah, I got the same one; weird with a proxy
<pitti> jibel: a git pull after you have a checkout generally succeeds, but I've seen this on the initial clonse
<pitti> jibel: workaround: clone locally, scp -r
<jibel> more and more interesting fatal: unable to access 'http://anonscm.debian.org/git/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git/': Failed to connect to anonscm.debian.org port 80: Connection refused
<elfy> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/1229511/+merge/208780
<knome> balloons, was your update-tracker-from-branch-script public and something others could use as well?
<elopio> rhuddie: you can put your MP as ready for review.
<rhuddie> elopio, will do
<rhuddie> elopio, I can't find the option for that, do I need to propose for merge again?
<elopio> rhuddie: no, you only need to propose the merge again when you change prerequirements.
<elopio> rhuddie: https://code.launchpad.net/~rhuddie/address-book-app/test_go_to_add_contact/+merge/206828
<elopio> on top, it says status: Work in progress
<elopio> you should have a yellow button next to it.
<rhuddie> elopio, ah thanks. easy when you know how :)
<elopio> rhuddie: that's launchpad's motto.
<elopio> rvr, jcollado, rhuddie: want to hangout today?
<rhuddie> elopio, sounds good to me
<rvr> elopio: Yeah
<jcollado> elopio: Ok
<knome> teenagers... ;)
<elopio> rhuddie, rvr, jcollado: ok, same place https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/new-features
<knome> going to hang out in the mall?
 * knome hides
<elopio> and random time, as always :)
<knome> (for the record, i was just kidding)
<elopio> knome: the cool kids hangout without getting up from the couch.
<knome> you mean the fat kids?
 * knome hides
<knome> ow, i can't fit under the table!
<knome> ;)
<elfy> lol
 * elopio goes to make some excercise :'(
<rvr> elopio: These are the failures in webapps-demo on the phone with a clean install http://paste.ubuntu.com/7011100/
<rvr> Are they similar to yours?
<elopio> rvr: yes, that's what I'm getting.
<elopio> "returned multiple results"
<rvr> I will take a look
<rvr> That's supposed to be fixed by veebers
<elopio> rvr: on his branch, alex changed the way we launch the apps:
<elopio> 7	+ self.app_proxy = self.launch_click_package(
<elopio> 218	+ package_name,
<elopio> 219	+ app_name)
<senan> DanChapman, balloons, hi :)
<elopio> that might do the trick.
<elopio> thanks for looking into it rvr. Let me know if you find something.
<letozaf> balloons, elopio hi
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-01
<DanChapman> good morning all
<elfy> hi DanChapman
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-02
<karra> bluetooth problem is solved in trusty ?
#ubuntu-quality 2015-02-23
<pitti> jibel: can you please shut down http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/computer/wazn-adt/ ?
<pitti> (I can't with my privs)
<pitti> jibel: all tests on it fail now because it can't access ftpmaster.internal, this needs to be investigated
<pitti> jibel: s/shut down/disable/
<jibel> pitti, I don't think I can
<jibel> pitti, I cannot
<jibel> pitti, however I can kill the slave process on the server
<pitti> jibel: ah ok, I can do that too
<pitti> jibel: I thought you had a magic "disable" button; we used to in the past
<pitti> once it's disabled, I can re-enable it
<jibel> pitti, not anymore. I don't have more privileges that you now.
<pitti> jibel: oh wait, I don't have root on the thing, so I can't kill the slave proces
<jibel> pitti, I was too dangerous for CI :P
<jibel> pitti, killed
<pitti> jibel: thanks; restarting failed jobs
<jibel> pitti, only wazn doesn't have access to ftpmaster?
<elfy> jibel: did anything come of looking at the ubiquity stuff on jenkins last week (ish) - still nothing since December
<pitti> jibel: yeah, the others seem to work
<elopio> good morning people.
<elopio> brendand: can I help you with something for today's meetings?
<brendand> elopio, no that's fine
<elopio> brendand: alesage: fgimenez: please review https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/remove1423359-screenshot-workaround/+merge/250644
<fgimenez> elopio: ok on it
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Hello 😃
<elfy> :)
<flexiondotorg> elfy, I'm taking some time off work on Thursday and Friday this week.
<flexiondotorg> Could you spare sometime either of those days to give me an intro to QA stuff?
<elfy> flexiondotorg: as far as I am aware you'll not be able to do anything with the tracker until you've got rights to it
<flexiondotorg> elfy, And who should I approach for that?
<elfy> balloons would be the one to sort that - I get my rights as member of Xubuntu and Ubuntustudio release team
<elfy> flexiondotorg: ummm - what t/z are you?
<flexiondotorg> balloons, Hello. I am the lead for Ubuntu MATE.
<knome> or if your flavor has a release team, you probably just need to get to that team
<flexiondotorg> elfy, GMT
<elfy> that's what I said :p
<elfy> flexiondotorg: that makes life a bit easier to decipher things :)
<elfy> flexiondotorg: so ... I am too, drive for a living though - so IRC is a bit awkward - am about in the evening :)
<elfy> normally would be about all day Friday - workinig this one though
<flexiondotorg> elfy, I'll stay in touch over this week.
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Sounds like my first job is to establish a release team. Although it is a team of me right now.
<balloons> flexiondotorg, howdy!
<elfy> flexiondotorg: ok - try and bear in mind that we're doing beta this week and not only am I worrying about me but I put myself down for checklist tracking
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Understood.
<flexiondotorg> elfy, I'm just super motivated now ubuntu-mate is on cdimages.
<elfy> but where I can help you I'd be happy too
<elfy> yea
<flexiondotorg> elfy, I'll give you a clear run this week and catch up next.
<knome> i'm never willing to help anybody.
<knome> ;(
<balloons> flexiondotorg, elfy is correct. Get a release team on launchpad (even if you are the only member) then we can setup that team with permissions on the tracker
<flexiondotorg> balloons, How do I get a release team establish for Ubuntu MATE with access to the tracker?
<flexiondotorg> balloons, OK
 * flexiondotorg heads off to LP
<elfy> flexiondotorg: ack
<balloons> once you have tracker access you can manage your tests, and hopefully help maintain the common tests we all use :-
<elfy> there's this odd bloke takes as much care of the manual testcases as he can
<flexiondotorg> balloons, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-release/
<flexiondotorg> balloons, I'll sort the branding etc later.
<flexiondotorg> balloons, elfy I am hoping to get some others involved in testing and would be happy to contribute to the effort.
<balloons> flexiondotorg, let me get you setup now
<flexiondotorg> balloons, Cheers.
<elfy> flexiondotorg: and welcome to the fold :)
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Thanks for your help.
 * flexiondotorg is glad to be here.
<balloons> elfy, flexiondotorg so I created the basic products for ubuntu mate and added links to the images. I'll assign the base testcases now as well, but I can't assign the owner it seems
<flexiondotorg> balloons, Thanks for your help.
<elfy> balloons: just for the moment - so flexiondotorg has more who can help him - would him adding me to the mat release team give me admin rights on it?
<balloons> yes
<elfy> flexiondotorg: that's up to you then :)
<flexiondotorg> elfy, balloons I need to run some errands.
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Oooh.
<flexiondotorg> What do I look at?
<elfy> add elfy to your release team - then I can help you with the tracker :)
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Will do.
<balloons> flexiondotorg, elfy the basic version is online now in daily
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/326/builds/89628/testcases
<flexiondotorg> balloons, Thanks.
<flexiondotorg> elfy, You're in 😃
<elfy> balloons: mmm - ok - so not getting rights to their products currently
<balloons> elfy, right, I can't set that it seems
<balloons> so no one has rights
<elfy> mmm ok
<balloons> elfy, so we need stgraber to help out there
<elfy> yea - guessed
<elfy> anyway - I've got a full plate for a couple of days anyway :) so no rush for me at least
<elfy> and if mate gets added properly to Beta 1 - as long as they're able to mark ready on Thursday
<knome> rights to what?
<elfy> tracker admin
<knome> elfy, balloons: i'm an admin..
<elfy> add me as admin for Mate please
 * knome looks
<elfy> and anyone else needing it I guess :D
<knome> actually, that i might not be able to do...
<knome> looks like it might be a db hack
<balloons> knome, it is
<knome> boo :P
<balloons> knome, err well.. it's just for the site admin of the installation
<balloons> I believe.. I can't remember and my test instance isn't handy to check
<knome> :)
<elfy> balloons: question on something entirely different - boot an image with kvm and it just sits there at the boot menu, waiting for language to be selected
<elfy> is that expected?
<balloons> elfy, is it Monday? if so, yes it's expected
 * balloons attempts humor as a means to not be sad
<balloons> elfy, do you think it locks up at that menu?
<elfy> yea
<elfy> and that should be a Friday gag balloons - never buy a car built on a Friday, never ask what day a plane was built on :p
<elfy> balloons: see the same with ubuntu and xubuntu in kvm
<wxl> whoa, balloons, don't get too excited about beta 1. it's not tuesday yet :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<elfy> hi wxl Letozaf_
<wxl> yo ho ho elfy
<Letozaf_> elfy, hello :)
<wxl> do YOU know the timeframe for images tomorrow?
<wxl> i know balloons erroneously said "soon" XD
<wxl> although if we have them today, no complaints from moi
<elfy> wxl: as Laney and I are both in the same timezone - it's all likely to be based on that
<elfy> Laney is expecting images to be done tomorrow morning UK time
<elfy> UK time = UTC currrently :)
<wxl> okie dokie
<wxl> so then, approximately 12 hours or so?
<elfy> if you'd have waited I was going to tell you ;)
<wxl> hahahahah
<elfy> wxl possibly sometime within the next 16 hours - that'd be 12ish UTC :p
<wxl> that sounds good
<wxl> at that point i might actually be awake XD
<elfy> and I'll be looking to wrap everything up at a sensible time on Thursday
<wxl> and sensible time == ~1700 UTC?
<elfy> and one last point - I drive for a living - I'll be about in the morning and in the evening
<elfy> people can ping me as much as they like during the day - I'll read them when it's safe :)
<wxl> what kind of driving?
<elfy> wxl: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2015/02/04/interview-with-kev-elfy-of-the-ubuntu-community-council/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=interview-with-kev-elfy-of-the-ubuntu-community-council
<wxl> ah makes sense now
 * wxl used to be a bike courier
<elfy> :)
 * elfy has plans for a bike again this year - after ~20 without 
<wxl> elfy: i do offer discounts to ubuntu members via bikefriday.com but shipping/vat/duties are not something i can discount
<elfy> ohhh
<elfy> I meant with an engine :p
<wxl> elfy: i can get you an e-bike XD
<elfy> :D
<elfy> flexiondotorg: ok - I can see admin for Mate now on tracker - speak to you later in the week more
<balloons> wxl, you are a part of bikefriday?
<wxl> balloons: yep
<balloons> wow, small world
<wxl> balloons: oh? i know you're not XD
<knome> balloons, http://xubuntu.org/
<balloons> wxl, lol, no I'm not. I just know of them, and years ago I thought of buying one
<balloons> I ultimately did no
<balloons> *not
<wxl> well, if you ever want one balloons :)
<balloons> wxl, indeed, I'll keep that in mind!
<balloons> knome, wow, this looks amazing
<wxl> i made a general announcement to ubuntu-cyclists btw
 * balloons peruses
<knome> balloons, thanks ;)
<balloons> wxl, did they ever get into offering an e-bike option?
<wxl> balloons: we just became a bionx deal3er. actually just released it yesterday :)
<wxl> oh fuck
<wxl> OOPS
<wxl> sorry
 * wxl hangs his head in shame
 * balloons tries to scrub the log
 * wxl moonlights as a sailor
<elfy> bad bad wxl
<elfy> :p
<wxl> forgive me, father, for i have sinned :)
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> can cope with profanity ...
<wxl> seriously, i'm usually not one to throw such things on a public channel
<elfy> I know :)
<wxl> and i personally know of active members that are under age so
<elfy> :)
<wxl> not like when i was underage, i couldn't handle it either XD
 * elfy chose xubuntu for the colour really 
<wxl> um, lubuntu uses the same colour, silly
<wxl> well
<elfy> :)
<wxl> same *GENERAL* color
<wxl> i think there needs to be a new flavour based on Canonical Aubergine ;)
<elfy> didn't someone use purple?
<wxl> well ubuntu has used it a bit in the past but not exclusively
<wxl> i don't know of anyone else that has, but i could be wrong
<elfy> don't think so
<elfy> anyway - time for me to wander off - night all :)
<wxl> see ya
<elfy> you will :)
<wxl> hehe
#ubuntu-quality 2015-02-24
<balloons> so pitti I was speaking with elopio yesterday about autopkgtest and popey's experiences. There doesn't seem to be a good way to test old images; and in popey's case, he had actually flashed a new image, but presumably the archive had updated anyway. So he was unable to use autopkgtest to run his tests. I'm concerned about running into scenarios where autopkgtest cannot work
<pitti> balloons: I talked to popey this morning; he flashed an n7 image from the release channel, which presumably hasn't gotten a promotion in ages
<pitti> I didn't hear about his experience with devel-proposed any more
<pitti> balloons: this isn't specific to autopkgtest -- even with ro-apt-update he got uninstallable test dependencies
<balloons> pitti, ahh, I thought he flashed -proposed.. Still, the basis of having a more or less untestable image remains
<pitti> balloons: because the archive was just too far ahead (library transitions, Breaks: etc
<pitti> correct, such an image is untestable
<pitti> as tests rely on uninstalled test dependencies which just simply don't exist any more
<pitti> if we want to be able to do this, we need to keep those old test deps (matching the time when the image was built) and corresponding Packages.gz indexes on archive.u.c.
<balloons> pitti, so that's kind of a problem . . . I guess the old way of running tests would still work to the same extent on such an old image, but I'm concerned we don't have an answer for this
<pitti> balloons: no, it wouldn't
<pitti> if apt says "your test deps are uninstallable" then it doesn't matter whether adt-run or phablet-test-setup requested those packages
<pitti> unless you run something like dist-upgrade, but that would then entirely fail the point
<balloons> pitti, well sure.. but let's say your test has no dependencies beyond autopilot. It seems today you still cannot run it on old images as autopilot has been removed from the image
<pitti> balloons: as long as current vivid AP is installable, things are fine
<pitti> but e. g. if unity8-autopilot from the current archive wants dependencies which are incompatible to what is on the image, you lose
<balloons> pitti, well right.. ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot as well
<pitti> it also wouldn't be the unity8-autopilot which would actually match the installed unity8 (but that's yet another problem)
<pitti> right
<pitti> balloons: FYI, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10386645/ is what balloons got from the n7 devel channel
<balloons> so.. I am happy test dependencies are gone from the images (yay!), but we've actually made the situation worse since we can't test old images
<balloons> and ofc, I don't see these issues. It still works for me on RTM and -proposed ;-)
<pitti> right :)
<pitti> RTM doesn't change much any more, and -proposed images are (usually) new enough
<elopio> good morning
<balloons> so pitti apart from cloning the archive and keeping old versions of packages, what can we do in these cases?
<balloons> I guess I'm concerned we have test results we can't repeat in the future
 * elopio gets in line for pitti's attention.
<elopio> pitti: when we use --click com.ubuntu.camera as an argument to adt-run, it will install the deps, install the camera tests, set up the app armor rules and run the tests, right?
<elopio> is there a way to do only the setup part without running the tests?
<pitti> elopio, balloons: in meeting, bbl
<balloons> elopio, why would you want to do that? (as it's all gone when the test is done)
<elopio> balloons: I want the camera helpers, but I don't want to run the camera tests. I have a test that takes a picture and puts it into a contact.
<elopio> and I see that adt-run does some things I don't understand for the app armor rules, when running in click. I think we need them in order to introspect the camera during this test.
<elopio> actually, this is like making a debian package depend on a click package.
<elopio> fgimenez: how late is it for you?
<elopio> do you have time to do some pair programming?
<balloons> elopio, but you need it's setup to stick around while you run other tests then right?
<elopio> balloons: the tests we are running are defined as deb autopkgtests
<elopio> so what we need is that at the same time it's setting up the dependencies for those tests, it sets up the camera.
<fgimenez> elopio: it's fine for me now, i have still one hour
<pitti> balloons: well, snapshotting at least the part of the archive that we need to run tests is pretty much the only thing that's guaranteed to fix this problem
<pitti> balloons: aside from the, I think --setup-commands ro-apt-update is the next best hack, which sometimes works
<pitti> elopio: no, not at the moment; we have --shell to interrupt the process *after* a test run, but not in between setup and start of the test
<pitti> elopio: so you want something like a --shell-before-the-test-starts?
<balloons> pitti, does bundling depends in a click make sense?
<balloons> not the application click . . .
<elopio> pitti: no, what I really want is to make a deb test depend on a click package. Install the dependencies of the click package and set up the apparmor rules it needs.
<pitti> balloons: ah, like building a click with all the test debs included, at image build time? yeah, could be (although this would be fairly big)
<elopio> as a workaround, I saw that if I added --click com.ubuntu.camera, everything I wanted was done.
<elopio> fgimenez: I've just taken this card: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/adding-installing-application-test/+merge/244395
<elopio> letss do together the part for waiting for the dialog. Lets say, in 10 minutes, so I can read the code first.
<balloons> pitti, yes exactly. I suppose we could build a click with autopilot and the helpers as a base. The other depends for tests generally are just python packages which should be fine under the current setup
<pitti> or imagemagic etc., but indeed they are less prone to getting out of sync
<balloons> right, less prone to getting out of sync, but also if you must use the apt-get update hack; they are not likely to pull depends that break things
<fgimenez> elopio: ok
<pitti> balloons: right, that's what I meant
<elopio> fgimenez: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/qa
<elopio> for when you are ready.
<elopio> wait, no, that one will be needed, sorry.
<elopio> fgimenez: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/qa-pair
<balloons> pitti, ok.. I know when I first ran into the archive out of sync issue we spoke about this but I'll ask again. Can we automagically fallback to trying ro-apt-update when things fail from the archive? It's very confusing for folks running tests.
<balloons> I would also suggest we give a better message in the event of these failures so people understand
<elfy> afternoon balloons
<balloons> afternoon elfy
<balloons> pitti, ahh I guess you would advocate for just using the flag then which is fair enough. Any thoughts on making a better error message should it occur though?
<pitti> balloons: I really don't like doing it automatically; if you are at that point, then things are already wrong (you don't get the unity8-autopilot that matches the installed unity8)
<pitti> this would just cause more so-called "flaky" tests
<balloons> pitti, right I'm agreeing with you. Really running it is a hack that most folks shouldn't even perform. If it doesn't work, use a newer image. But to that end, could we make a nice error message?
<pitti> balloons: hm, I find apt's "package not found" error message clear enough, but I've known it for so long that my definition of "clear" might not be very universal :)
<pitti> so if you have a suggestion, bug report appreciated
<pitti> balloons: I documented the ro-apt-update bit on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing now, but that's about as far as I would go TBH
<balloons> pitti, at the bottom of popey's log he gets: adt-run [10:15:31]: ERROR: unexpected error: test dependencies are unsatisfiable
<pitti> i. e. not using it automatically, and for sure we must not use it in CI
<balloons> while understandably that makes sense to you, it's meaningless to him. I'm suggesting tweaking the line to say something like "adt-run [10:15:31]: ERROR: unexpected error: test dependencies are unsatisfiable. blah blah, use a newer image "
<balloons> give them a suggestion on how to make it work
<pitti> ah, tricky
<pitti> "image" doesn't make any sense with the null, chroot, ssh, or LXC runners, and often not even with QEMU
<pitti> but maybe something similar
<balloons> ohh so true
<pitti> "upgrade to the lastest version" or so
<pitti> "upgrade your system"?
 * pitti needs to run now, sorry
<balloons> pitti, sure, I'll file a bug. It's not huge but maybe there is something generic enough we can include in there
<balloons> thanks for talking it through
<elopio> veebers: lets go into the same hangout in 35 minutes.
<veebers> elopio: sounds good
<veebers> elopio: I'm just reflashing now and will try the updated version of adt-run
<veebers> (as well as changing out of this wet top, stupid cup)
<elopio> :) ok.
<balloons> Letozaf_, would you like to have a look at calendar again?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes sure
<Letozaf_> balloons, to be honest I was already f idling with it: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-calendar-app/agenda-view-test
<balloons> or perhaps doug5  as well? It needs some love. They've added lots of new features and the coverage is lacking. In general the app is much different than before and could use some re-writes to test each of the pages
<balloons> Letozaf_, nice!
<Letozaf_> balloons, :) still have a little issue I hope to fix
<balloons> Letozaf_, so I'll work on filing bugs to direct what I'm after
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh yes, sure, that would be great
<Letozaf_> balloons, you file bugs and I go after them :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, just one question on calendar app, am I the only one with this issue: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10083981/Ubuntu%20errors/Screenshot%20from%202015-02-24%2021%3A24%3A36.png
<Letozaf_> balloons, I get this when launching autopilot3 launch -i Qt qmlscene ../../calendar.qm
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am wondering if I have something broken on my PC
<balloons> Letozaf_, that's odd.. I was playing with calendar last week and I didn't see that
 * dobey wonders how to submit branches to autopkgtest
<Letozaf_> balloons, this happened to me yesterday
<Letozaf_> balloons, but I will try to get it form trunk now and see if it's the same
 * balloons points dobey to git
<dobey> balloons: i know it's in git. i don't know the process pitti uses to manage it though
<Letozaf_> balloons, calendar app from trunk has the same issue
<balloons> dobey, afaik you need an account on alioth; then you can push to master the same as pitti
<dobey> yeah, i don't have that.
<balloons> right, so I would clone the repo and mail him
<dobey> question is, how annoying will it be if i push a branch to lp and make an MP there
<dobey> is it more or less annoying than this snow here right now
<balloons> snow? oh my!
<Letozaf_> balloons, dobey it's also snowing here in Italy :P
<dobey> but i guess you're not in sicily
<elfy> any snow here has melted before it gets far outside of the clouds - we've had some of the melted stuff :p
<Letozaf_> dobey, no northern Italy, near Venice, more or less
<Letozaf_> elfy, :)
<veebers> elopio: you still there? I think ho froze
<balloons> it's spring here.. no more cold  think
<elfy> it's the 1st March soon - and as far as I am concerned Spring starts then
<Letozaf_> balloons, here in Italy it will still be cold till the end of March, more or less
<elfy> wxl: but that is only a guess - I had a quick try at doing a policy for LSC - but that didn't work
<wxl> thanks elfy
<elfy> certainly seems to be what it points at
<elfy> *shrug*
<balloons> elfy, I'm still shocked by home warm the UK is during winter.. You are in the same zone as me!
<balloons> actually a bit higher :-)
<elfy> balloons: funnily enough - we're at the same latitude as Newfoundland I think
<knome> home warm?
<elfy> Gulf Stream \o/
<balloons> yes.. something like 2k km or more difference and yet.. you have a warmer zone rating
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Hey
<elfy> flexiondotorg: so - go to tracker and login - you should then get admin rights
<elfy> you might need to check details when you login to make sure you do so with mate release team rights
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Before I start. cjwatson enabled PowerPC earlier. Does that need adding to the tracker?
<elfy> probably - lets do one thing at a time :)
<flexiondotorg> elfy, OK.
<flexiondotorg> Logged in.
<elfy> ok - so find the Mate products
<flexiondotorg> Yep.
<elfy> click in the boxes (or the main one)
<elfy> should select your 2 products
<flexiondotorg> Under the Builds tab?
<elfy> mmm - tab?
<elfy> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/334/builds
<elfy> there
<flexiondotorg> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/builds
<elfy> nope - not in admin this bit :)
<elfy> then once you've clicked on mate on that link - at the bottom - request a rebuild - update rebuild status
<flexiondotorg> OK, checked.
<elfy> there you go - rebuilding :)
<flexiondotorg> And rebuild selected.
<flexiondotorg> Ooooh. The power.
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Thanks.
<flexiondotorg> elfy, How do I know where the build job are?
<flexiondotorg> Ah, links have updated.
<flexiondotorg> elfy, How do I raise a bug against a QA tracker build?
<elfy> not sure I understand
<flexiondotorg> I see some flavour have bugs listed against the beta 1 builds.
<elfy> you seriously doing PPC for Mate ?
<flexiondotorg> How do you do that?
<elfy> oh right
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Yes. Have a team all lined up.
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> so when your people are testing something - they have to login to tracker
<flexiondotorg> From within the live session?
<elfy> flexiondotorg: ok - there are 2 sides to this
<elfy> 1st - finding a bug while running the session - you need to report the bug from there - say ubuntu-bug pulseaudio
<elfy> do the whole reporting thing - then you end up with bug #
<flexiondotorg> OK
<elfy> you can just write this down if you want to - I tend to do so many tests - that logging into ubuntu one is just a pain
<elfy> then go to tracker - example 64bit gets you to the 4 tests you have http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/334/builds/89669/testcases
<flexiondotorg> OK
<elfy> once there - live session gets you to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/334/builds/89669/testcases/1303/results
<elfy> that is where you report the bug against the build - go to bottom - fail/pass/in progress
<elfy> then critical bugs - ie - this fails completely example
<elfy> real live stuff for Xubuntu 64bit manual partitioning http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/334/builds/89654/testcases/1302/results
<flexiondotorg> Thanks. Got it
<elfy> make more sense now ?
<flexiondotorg> Yep.
<elfy> as you've got rights for Mate - if someone has for instance failed something they perhaps shouldn't have - pencil on the far right allows you to edit that result
<flexiondotorg> When I request a rebuild can I see the build log?
<elfy> I guess so - I never bothered - I just wait for it to appear :p
<flexiondotorg> OK.
<flexiondotorg> And I see the other flavour have different test suites.
<flexiondotorg> Can I add some of those to Ubuntu MATE?
<elfy> you should be able to yep
<elfy> real life example?
<flexiondotorg> OEMConfig
<elfy> ok - now you DO you want to hit admin :)
<flexiondotorg> OK
<elfy> testsuites
<elfy> mate is right at the top - on the right - Edit
<flexiondotorg> OK, think I see what I need.
<elfy> you want to add a testcase
<flexiondotorg> elfy, OK
<flexiondotorg> In Admin I see 4 tabs
<flexiondotorg> Summary Products Series Build
<elfy> sorry - was ahead of you
<elfy> oh
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> you don't see Testcases Testsuites ?
<flexiondotorg> Not in the tabs.
<elfy> balloons: ^^ bit of a problem here :)
<flexiondotorg> Under Products I have entries for MATE 64bit and 32Bit with links to "Linked Testcases."
<elfy> yea
<balloons> flexiondotorg is an admin yes?
<balloons> I see the release team now, he should see it
<elfy> balloons: should be yep - just not seeing 2 tabs in there
<flexiondotorg> Just see "Summary Products Series Build"
<balloons> not everyone gets all the tabs; to be fair I'm not sure how reduced your tab load is
<elfy> I'm in that release team too temporarily - I see 6tabs
<balloons> sure, but you likely see more normally or no?
<elfy> he obviously wants to be able to to deal with adding testcases to testsuites
<elfy> balloons: that's as many as I always see
<balloons> right.. I'm saying his perms should be on par with yours
<elfy> yea
<elfy> I guess a job for stgraber again :)
<flexiondotorg> elfy, OK. We can request my uplift in perms as and when.
<flexiondotorg> But I'd like to add a few more test case to Ubuntu MATE.
<elfy> flexiondotorg: so what testcase number is this OEM config?
<elfy> flexiondotorg: yea - but till you have the perms you can't :)
<flexiondotorg> Hah 😉
<elfy> flexiondotorg: try also to bear in mind that in 2 days time I will be on your back about marking the beta's ready ;)
<elfy> I just wonder if perhaps you'd be better to get what you can right now - there'll be another beta :)
<flexiondotorg> elfy, That's why I just issues a rebuild so I can test 😃
<flexiondotorg> Also, I've taken Thursday off work
<elfy> yea
<elfy> I'm just saying if you add foo tests to the suite - you need to test them all :)
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Yep. I get that. I only want to add one additional for now. But slowly increase the coverage.
<elfy> who has an OEM Config test?
<elfy> same one that kubuntu use?
 * flexiondotorg goes to get the answer.
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Yes.
<elfy> mandatory test? run once? optional?
<flexiondotorg> So, I gues those options mean.
<flexiondotorg> Mandatory = You have to do it for each architecture?
<flexiondotorg> run once = Do it once for any architecture?
<flexiondotorg> Optional = Don't have to do it?
<elfy> flexiondotorg: how it works is you add the testcase to the testsuite
<elfy> then both arch get the same testsuite
<elfy> if you look at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/334/builds/89657/testcases
<flexiondotorg> Looking now.
<elfy> kubuntu have to do 6/6 for the mandatory stuff and 1 run once then this http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/334/builds
<elfy> assuming no bugs would be 6/6 1/1 and maybe 0/1 or 1/1 for the optional
<flexiondotorg> OK
<flexiondotorg> So, all these tests are performed manually. None of them are automated?
<elfy> I'd make it mandatory tbh - you can change it later once you've perms
<elfy> and even if there are fails if *you* are happy to mark it ready for release you can regardless of fails and passes
<elfy> oh - all manual :)
<flexiondotorg> Understood.
<elfy> so - I can add this for you now if you want - or wait to see if you get you perms sorted out
<elfy> but I'm running out of awake :D
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Let add it when I've actually confirmed other stuff works 😉
<elfy> okey doke :)
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Thanks for your help.
<flexiondotorg> Sleep well 😃
<elfy> I'll try :D
<elfy> I'm not sure how you'd add PPC - not sure I would have rights to do that
<elfy> balloons can help you I'm sure
<elfy> night all :)
<flexiondotorg> balloons, cjwatson enable PowerPC for Ubuntu MATE earlier.
<flexiondotorg> balloons, The build infrastructure has had PowerPC support for Ubuntu MATE from the outset.
<flexiondotorg> balloons, Is there something that needs doing to add PowerPC to the QA tracker?
#ubuntu-quality 2015-02-25
<balloons> you want another build? sure
<balloons> flexiondotorg, ^^
<balloons> flexiondotorg, I added it. you should be able to setup the rest and add a build I believe
<sethj> When powering up Testdrive to help test beta 1 I noticed it doesn't list Ubuntu MATE in the preferences. Should I file a bug about that?
<sethj> Is Testdrive even recommended/used anymore?
<ianorlin> I am not sure I mainly have found just zsyncing easier and had some bugs last time I treid to use testdrive
<ianorlin> it seemed to support virtualbox better than kvm
<sethj> ianorlin, hm, I guess I could try zsyncing them. I always just used VB anyway so I didn't find its integration into Testdrive to be an issue. Hopefully I'll be able to test on my spare partition soon.
<sethj> I used Testdrive because it was convenient, but might as well do it the hard way :p
<sethj> hmm, would something crashing *after* the install (on first boot) fail the testcase or pass with with a non critical bug?
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> dobey: you can also put your branch pretty much anywhere (github, gitorious, people.canonical.com), or even easier, just attach git format-patch to  a bug report
<pitti> the latter is easiest
<brendand> elopio, lots of things seem broken today
<elopio> brendand: there is a branch for each one.
<brendand> elopio, yeah it's just depressing
<elopio> brendand: today, it's the price we are paying for not using upstream code.
<brendand> elopio, btw the bug fgimenez mentioned, it's already reported and fixed in testtools
<brendand> elopio, but testtools still hasn't been updated in debian
<brendand> for almost six months
<elopio> ok.
<elopio> should we prepare an updated debian package and give it to them?  Or do the skip earlier in our code?
<brendand> elopio, or move the check out of the setup
<brendand> oh wait
<brendand> fgimenez, do file a bug actually, against the sanity test suite
<brendand> fgimenez, i'll take a look
<brendand> elopio, i don't see any branch about the uninstall test failing
<brendand> elopio, i get 'autopilot.exceptions.StateNotFoundError: Object not found with name 'PreviewActionButton' and properties {'objectName': 'buttonconfirm_click'}.' consistently
<elopio> brendand: is that running the install branch?
<brendand> elopio, yes
<elopio> I've just fixed it. The branch is not ready for review.
<elopio> it was a mistake I did yesterday.
<brendand> elopio, does your system settings branch fix 'AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'MainWindow''
<elopio> brendand: yes.
<fgimenez> brendand: ok, you should be able to reproduce it in the test_sim_pin test without sim inserted
<brendand> fgimenez, ok
<elopio> rhuddie: our policy is one card per branch.
<elopio> so you can make a card for your avatar branch, and put it in the review column.
<elopio>  you also can ping renato to get it landed.
<rhuddie> elopio, ah, i see. thanks. I have some helpers to add yet, but also wanted to get the .deb file from jenkins
<elopio> rhuddie: got it. Is there a way to split that card in more pieces? I'm not sure what to do in the evening.
<rhuddie> elopio, for that branch, do you think it best to just get that single change landed and then add helpers to the sanity-tests branch? or try and get the helpers in with that MP?
<elopio> rhuddie: the helpers need the test peers. Is that easy to do?
<rhuddie> elopio, hmmm, i'm not sure about that yet
<elopio> I saw some of your branches in progress for that, I don't know how close are they to land.
<rhuddie> elopio, well they are quite old now
<elopio> rhuddie: yes, but they don't need a lot of updates.
<elopio> not much has changed.
<rhuddie> i did the merge from trunk, which seemed ok
<elopio> rhuddie: I would say, make the helpers in sanity. If we have time at the end, make an MP for the address book with as many of them as possible.
<rhuddie> yes. i think we should be able to get the object name landed easily, but if we start doing the helpers it could take much longer
<elopio> rhuddie: yes, I agree.
<rhuddie> elopio, should I wait for jenkins results before getting another review?
<elopio> rhuddie: no need. There's no way jenkins can fail with that.
<rhuddie> :)
<elopio> rhuddie: you probably have to update the copyright year there.
<elopio> you know? just because I can't go to bed if I don't leave a needs fixing :)
<elopio> fgimenez: I want to learn c++ from scratch. Any recommendations?
<fgimenez> elopio: buf, perhaps i'm not the indicated person to give you directions on this :)
<rhuddie> elopio, updated copyright
<elopio> fgimenez: I suppose I'm confused. For some reason, I thought you were a c++ hacker.
<elopio> to many emails going on this days.
<fgimenez> elopio: i've worked with it but there's a lot for me to learn
<elopio> I suppose this coude be good: http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-science/6-096-introduction-to-c-january-iap-2011/lecture-notes/
<rhuddie> elopio, I keep getting this error when running the add contact test: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10411508/
<rhuddie> it seems like it should work, so not sure if you have any ideas?
<elopio> rhuddie: did you remove the Address book helpers from sanity?
<rhuddie> elopio, no
<elopio> rhuddie: you should use now the ones upstream. There's an address_book_app.AddressBookApp
<rhuddie> elopio, yes. i tried using that in the call to get_proxy_object_for_existing_process(), but it gave the same result
<rhuddie> i feel like i must be missing something
<elopio> rhuddie: if you didn't remove the one from helpers, it might be in the object registry.
<balloons> elopio, so html5 and scopes. Are we comfortable yet in recommending things for testing? Presumably selenium and phantomjs
<elopio> oh, no, crap.
<elopio> the webbrowser typo got into trunk.
<elopio> that's the problem.
<rhuddie> elopio, oh!
<elopio> balloons: for scope testing, pete is working on a tool to test them without ui.
<elopio> for html5, autopilot + selenium + oxide.
<brendand> elopio, did it?
<elopio> I wonder how the tests pass.
<balloons> elopio, ack, ty
<balloons> elopio, ohh, for the 'tool' is there source or a name?
<elopio> rhuddie: can you try with this?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/address-book-app/fix_app_proxy/+merge/250969
<elopio> balloons: I haven't seen it yet.
<rhuddie> elopio, with ubuntu-sanity-tests? how do i make it install that version on the device?
<elopio> rhuddie: I would make the device rw.
<elopio> install this and unity8-autopilot
<elopio> adb push the ubuntu_sanity_directory your are using.
<elopio> and autopilot3 run from phablet-shell
<balloons> bdmurray, do you indeed intend to backport apport-noui to trusty?
<balloons> nvm I see it's already there, awesome
<bdmurray> balloons: its there but it doesn't work well
<balloons> bdmurray, so what are the tweaks you describe then? Do they eliminate all prompts?
<bdmurray> balloons: yes by the following
<bdmurray>   * debian/apport-noui.upstart: remove early exit (LP: #1235436)
<bdmurray>   * debian/apport-noui.dirs: create /var/lib/apport (LP: #1235436)
<bdmurray>   * data/whoopsie-upload-all: backport vivid version of it
<bdmurray>   * apport-noui: make the package installation automatically enable
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1235436 in apport (Ubuntu) "/etc/init/apport-noui.conf is non-functional on the phone" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235436
<bdmurray>     autosubmission, and update the package description accordingly.
<bdmurray>     LP: #1351137.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351137 in apport (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-system-settings-wizard does not create /var/lib/apport/autoreport on first boot" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1351137
<balloons> ahh some additional bugs
<bdmurray> balloons: then the whoopsie change just makes it so that the OOPS ID gets logged
<balloons> right, so you only pulled bug 1084979
<ubot5> bug 1084979 in apport (Ubuntu Utopic) "Submitting error report asks confounding questions" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1084979
<balloons> I think eliminating all prompts especially on the LTS would be very welcome
<balloons> we don't gain any favors by exposing LTS users to it
<bdmurray> The apport-noui change requires people to manually install that package and sends all crashes without prompting to errors.
<bdmurray> I don't know how large the audience is for that.
<dobey> whee, so i am hitting more interesting annoyances in autopilot :-/
<veebers> dobey: what are you experiencing?
<dobey> veebers: well, apparently self.launch_test_application() calls "which" for each argument. and it always inserts "-testability" as the second argument on the command line, regardless what the first item is
<dobey> so ["which", ""] fails, and then replacing the "" with "sh" fails because it tries to do ["/bin/sh", "-testability", "/usr/bin/qmlscene", ...]
<veebers> dobey: right, so launch_app is designed to launch applications in which to introspect (and thus returns a proxy object)
<dobey>             "ubuntu-app-test" if use_mir else "",
<dobey> trying to do that
<dobey> because we have to do ubuntu-app-test qmlscene foo to run it under mir
<veebers> dobey: you should use UpstartApplicationLauncher if you want to launch something using ual
<dobey> veebers: no i can't
<veebers> dobey: that's wrapped in TestCase.launch_upstart_application
<dobey> veebers: this isn't an actual application
<dobey> so ubuntu-app-launch won't work
<dobey> otherwise, i'd just use self.launch_click_package() and it'd work and i wouldn't have had to override it to do what i need to do :)
<veebers> dobey: ah I see sorry, I read "UbuntuAppLaunch.start_application_test" in the source and saw 'test' and 'ubuntuapp..'
<dobey> in what source?
<veebers> dobey: autopilot
<dobey> oh
<dobey> yeah, that would be fine if this was a normal app
<dobey> but it's not
<dobey> it's a trusted session thing
<veebers> dobey: what's ubuntu-app-test?
<dobey> veebers: it is a tool that will hopefully be available in vivid soon, to be able to launch a trusted session for special things like we are, under mir, so we can run our autopilot tests on a device/emulator
<veebers> dobey: I wonder if perhaps there needs to be a feature added to autopilot to handly loading applications in this manner
<balloons> dobey, nice!
 * balloons worries about fragmentation of autopilot launching apps
<dobey> veebers: well, i guess using ubuntu-app-test would be that feature, but for now i'm happy to get it working just in my test
<dobey> veebers: for now, i think we're the only app that really needs this for autopilot, so our tests is at least a good place to hash out how it should work :)
<veebers> dobey: ack :-)
<veebers> dobey: so, if it's not being run under mir wouldn't the application be qmlscene (in this example) and not "" or "sh"?
<dobey> veebers: we need qmlscene in both cases
<dobey> veebers: but i only need to prefix the command with ubuntu-app-test if we're running under mir
<flexiondotorg> Evening.
<flexiondotorg> elfy, You about?
<dobey> veebers: autopilot seems to be making some assumptions about what the arguments are though, rather than actually examining them and doing the right thing
<elfy> flexiondotorg: ish
<flexiondotorg> elfy, So, I've "signed" off one image so far.
<flexiondotorg> elfy, I have a somewhat annoying bug in Beta 1. Not a show stopper and only affects i386 so far.
<veebers> dobey: perhaps I dont' understand properly, under mir: self.launch_test_application('ubuntu_app_test', ['qmlscene', 'other args'])
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Is it OK to process with known issues?
<veebers> and not under mir: self.launch_test_application('qmlscene', ['other args'])
<flexiondotorg> I see most other flavours have way more bugs than the Ubuntu MATE guys have encountered.
<elfy> flexiondotorg: we intend to release with a big known issue if it doesn't get fixed in time
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Cool.
<elfy> just make sure your release notes detail anything you think your audience will need to know
<flexiondotorg> Any idea what time tomorrow the Beta 1 will be released?
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Working on those now.
<dobey> veebers: i don't think that's right
<elfy> flexiondotorg: excellent
<elfy> flexiondotorg: when laney is happy and I've chased people for stuff :)
<dobey> veebers: i guess i'll just have to have an if and make the call twice, once with ubuntu-app-test, and once without, rather than doing it in-line
<flexiondotorg> Rough idea of what time?
<dobey> veebers: but i'm still worried that autopilot will add the -testability in the wrong place in that case
<elfy> flexiondotorg: well - both of us are using a proper timezone where for 6 months of the year UTC=the clock :)
<elfy> same one as you I think :p
<veebers> dobey: hmm, I think if you add '-testability' explicitly as an argument it shouldn't add it
<elfy> flexiondotorg: early evening I would guess
<veebers> so this (untested) might work: self.launch_test_application('ubuntu_app_test', ['qmlscene', '-testability', 'other args'])
<dobey> veebers: hmm, i'll try that
<veebers> dobey: let me know how it goes, we might end up filing some bugs :-)
<dobey> yeah, hopefully adt-run will go fast this time
<veebers> dobey: also, might be of use, if you supply app_type (as in, app_type='qt') it will use the qt testability env settings without trying to figure it out itself
<flexiondotorg> elfy, PowerPC baby. It works 😃
<elfy> lol
<sbeattie> jibel, pitti: hey, looking at the apparmor entry for http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html, I see the systemd adt run failed. Looking at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/vivid-adt-systemd/lastBuild/? it seems the i386 run failed due to archive problems/test setup failure. Is there any way that test can be rerun?
<dobey> veebers: adding "-testability" by hand helped, but can't default to "sh" because of course it tries to read qmlscene as a shell script then which fails. so had to refactor a little and use an if, calling launch_test_application() in two different ways
<veebers> dobey: ah ok, so it's currently working for you? (albeit the codes not as elegant as you would like?)
<dobey> veebers: well i don't know if it "works" yet on the mir case, but i think i have it working ok for the qemu/x11 case (running again right now to verify)
<veebers> dobey: ah ok, understood
<dobey> but i think it works, yes :)
<dobey> and hopefully we will be able to get ted's fix landed in vivid soon, so i can verify it works under mir as well
<veebers> dobey: sweet, keep me in the loop as I'm interested in anyway that autopilot can be improved
<dobey> veebers: don't worry, i'm good at complaining :D
<veebers> ^_^
<dobey> veebers: so ('foo', ['qmlscene', 'foo', ...]) doesn't work because it tries to parse the list as a string
<dobey> whee
#ubuntu-quality 2015-02-26
<wxl> is there something wrong with how debian-installer deals with crypted lvm? http://launchpad.net/bugs/1425681
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1425681 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "grub2 does not install on encrypted lvm" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wxl> i'm about ready to re-write the testcase to exclude lvm
<wxl> i can't see a reason why an average user would want it
<balloons> wxl, if the testcase is finding bugs :)
<wxl> balloons: true, but i'm also thinking lvm is not something i really expect your average user to understand and want to use
<balloons> the debian installer already means they aren't a typical user
<wxl> well
<wxl> in some sense
<wxl> for us that may mean that ubiquity exceeds their available memory
<wxl> i mean honestly we don't even have a encrypted/lvm case for ubiquity
<wxl> balloons: your review requested for a better solution: actually have a matching manual partitioning testcase for alternate and drop the lvm/encrypted one
<wxl> release team is not too excited about supporting our alternate images, so i'd rather not push the envelope there XD
<wxl> k
<sak> That last few days of the beta 1 test were extreme. So much to do, little time for me to do it in. Beta 2 should be even better.
<wxl> bah nothing was worse than 14.04.2
<wxl> should be no big
<sak> Lets hope not. We actually got 14.04.2 released. I am confident we will make solid with 15.04, provided we keep all eyes on issues
<sak> Based on the amount of bugs we have been seeing originating from gui based software centers, there needs to be more thorough testcases for those. Muon for KDE was forgotten about.
<wxl> that's not a red bug imho
<sak> An application that fails to packages in not a red bug?
<elopio-mobile> Test
<elopio> ping elopio-mobile
<veebers> elopio: ^_^
<elopio> testing kiwiIRC on my ubuntu phone
<elopio> not as nice as quassel on android, but gets the job done.
<veebers> ah cool
<pitti> sbeattie: there was another spew of apt update errors yesterday, I already retried most tests; I'll re-run the two remaining ones
<pitti> sbeattie: and linux is an actual regression, the new tests fail and need to be fixed
<pitti> sbeattie: also, consider that we are in beta freeze, so pretty much nothing will migrate right now
<flexiondotorg> Just wondering if we are supposed to be seeing this? http://i.imgur.com/6dkAfwG.png
<flexiondotorg> It is not expressly mentioned in the test cases.
<flexiondotorg> I'd like to add some test case to the Ubuntu MATE tracker. Can someone help with that?
<flexiondotorg> Existing test cases, that is,
<elopio> rhuddie: still around?
<rhuddie> elopio, sure
<elopio> rhuddie: you can be the impartial reviewer of https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/adding-installing-application-test/+merge/250875
<rhuddie> elopio, yes, wil do
<brendand> rhuddie, just replied to: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/bug1425908_check_sim_present/+merge/251104
<brendand> rhuddie, to split an if statement over multiple lines you do need brackets around it
<brendand> rhuddie, try typing:
<rhuddie> brendand, ah ok.that explains it. thanks
<brendand> if True and
<brendand> in the python shell, it's a SyntaxError
<rhuddie> elopio, I did that review, 1 inline comment
<elopio> rhuddie: great :) You are getting mean at reviews.
<elopio> that's the spirit.
<rhuddie> elopio, :)
<elopio> rhuddie: I think I'll name it dash_proxy.wait_for_processing_to_stop()
<elopio> sounds good?
<elopio> wait_for_processing_to_end()
<rhuddie> elopio, or wait_for_processing_to_complete()
<rhuddie> if its not too long
<elopio> rhuddie: ok.
<rhuddie> got to go now, see you later
<brendand> veebers, can you make sure your needs info is answered and top-approve this? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/adding-installing-application-test/+merge/250875
<veebers> brendand: sure can
<knome> balloons, fwiw, i'm happy with either choice; i was just proposing that if the hw/vm separation was important
<balloons> buonasera Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, buonasera come va?
<balloons> knome, right.. So I too just wish to see it be anything but the blank field. So whoever proposes something first is likely to get my vote :-)
<dobey> veebers: ok, so i had to copy all the arguments into two calls and only use "ubuntu-app-test" for when mir is the display manager. i think it will work. the non-mir case is working as before anyway. will have to look at the launch_test_application() code to see if we can clean that up any
<knome> balloons, i won't most likely be doing a technical proposal, so the other side will win ;)
<balloons> knome, removing it is the path of least resistance, so I expect it to happen
<balloons> Letozaf_, not bad (<-- no idea for Italian on that one)
<knome> yep
<veebers> dobey: ok, makes sense. Let me know if there is something we can help with
<balloons> I suppose dkessel has the keys on that one
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)  in Italian you can say: "non male, grazie"
 * balloons tries to maybe remember that
<Letozaf_> :-)
<balloons> grazie Letozaf_ . Anyways, I've been filing thoughts of new bugs for needed autopilot tests on the core apps
<balloons> I wouldn't want anyone to get bored
<Letozaf_> balloons, :) don't worry I am already looking at calendar-app :) thanks for not letting me get bored :D
<elfy> ooh I could probably have sussed out non male - almost a bit Spanishy :)
<elfy> hi Letozaf_ :)
<Letozaf_> hello elfy how are you :)
<elfy> good now that vivid beta 1 is done and dusted :D
<Letozaf_> elfy, yeah I saw the mail mailling list, good job!
<elfy> we've had some problems with ours - big disclaimer on our release notes :)
<Letozaf_> elfy, :)
<balloons> letozaf__, can I ask a favor of you>
<letozaf__> balloons, sure
<balloons> so I'm trying to solve the mass mailings from every core apps for each submission. I'm sure you get the emails :-)
<balloons> I want to make sure you still have jenkins run on your mp's however
<letozaf__> balloons, yes I get the emails :)
<letozaf__> balloons, what can I do to help you ?
<balloons> letozaf__, so can you make a quick mp against a core app..
<balloons> it doesn't need to change anything, I just want to see that jenkins picks it up
<letozaf__> balloons, ok, just a second...
<letozaf__> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-calendar-app/fixing_montview/+merge/251172
<letozaf__> montview should have been monthview   :-P but it's just a test :D
<balloons> letozaf__, :-) excellent. I assume jenkins won't care
<letozaf__> :D
<balloons> I see it's set as a reviewer already.. thats a good sign
<balloons> so I *should* have gotten a mail about this, let's see if I did
<letozaf__> balloons, good :D
<balloons> ohh right, I'm on the reviews, heh
<balloons> we need someone else to test and see if they got notified..
<balloons> seems to be working.. awesome
<balloons> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-coreapps-reviewers/
<balloons> letozaf__, it worked, awesome
<balloons> so fingers crossed the mass emails should be all gone
<letozaf__> balloons, awesome :D
<dkessel> balloons: good evening - i got keys on what?
<dkessel> Hey letozaf__
<balloons> dkessel, hehe.. on the bug knome and I were chatting about https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1017207
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1017207 in Ubuntu QA Website "Clarify what a "URL to the hardware profile" is in tracker" [Medium,Triaged]
<letozaf__> dkessel, hey
<balloons> ok letozaf__ , one more test
<letozaf__> balloons, ok what ?
<balloons> letozaf__, can you branch lp:ubuntu-facebook-app and propose an mp.. it's an old app that isn't developed.. we'll use it as a test case so I don't break anyone project ;-)
<letozaf__> balloons, ok
<balloons> so I expect to get no emails (don't make me a reviewer please)
<flexiondotorg> balloons, I'd like to add some more Test case to Ubuntu MATE but (I am told) do not see what I need to do so.
<flexiondotorg> Can you help?
<balloons> flexiondotorg, certainly
<balloons> flexiondotorg, mostly as a test for our docs, I'll point you at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Manual and shut up.
<balloons> if you get stuck though, please feel free to ask
 * dkessel subscribes to bug mail for that bug
<flexiondotorg> balloons, Sorry. I wasn't clear.
<flexiondotorg> There are existing test case I would like to make use of.
<balloons> ahh . . .
<flexiondotorg> But I don't have the required "stuff" enabled or available to do so.
 * balloons wonders if knome can find the older page describing how the admin interface for the tracker works
<letozaf__> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-facebook-app/test/+merge/251177
<balloons> maybe it doesn't even exist
<balloons> flexiondotorg, ohh.. that
<balloons> flexiondotorg, right, I don't think I have the magic you need, but let's confirm
<balloons> lol, letozaf__ don't make me a reviewer, else I'll get mail :-)
<letozaf__> balloons, :P so used to it :P
<balloons> letozaf__, no worries
<letozaf__> balloons, let me do it again
<flexiondotorg> balloons, No magic? Who is supreme wizard of the tracker round here? 😉
<balloons> sure
<balloons> flexiondotorg, even the sumpreme wizard must obey higher powers
<flexiondotorg> 😃
<flexiondotorg> Summon the Gods please 😉
<balloons> flexiondotorg, where's the rlease team on lp?
<flexiondotorg> One sec...
<letozaf__> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-facebook-app/test/+merge/251179
<flexiondotorg> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-release
<dkessel> balloons: I think having it as a HW versus VM choice might be a good idea. Given that that was the most important fact with recent issues on vbox etc...
<balloons> awesome, ok letozaf__ that worked. Now I want to ensure I do get mails if I'm directly a team member.. don't add me as reviewer again, but make one more mp
<letozaf__> balloons, ok
<balloons> dkessel, I won't argue against it, as I said, I'm happy with either solution.. or removal first, then add the option back later
<elfy> if it is simple I'd like that
<letozaf__> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-facebook-app/test_2/+merge/251182
<elfy> that said - I'm not doing the work - and as long as what we get is not what we have now - I would be happy
<elfy> my biggest issue with the tracker is and is always going to be - mousing over bugs to hope I can see something vaguely the same as what I see
<balloons> letozaf__, brillant, got it. So awesomeness, I'll finish the conversion
<dkessel> balloons: let's what the contributor will do ;)
<letozaf__> balloons, :D
<letozaf__> balloons, shall I cancel the test mp or do you still need them
<balloons> flexiondotorg, afaict everything looks good, so it's an issue for stgraber to ensure you are setup properly
<balloons> letozaf__, you can cancel everything
<flexiondotorg> balloons, Thanks.
<balloons> thanks much for creating all those, hehe
<flexiondotorg> I'll seek out stgrabber and ask for their help.
<balloons> dkessel, indeed.. you've never had some much power eh? ;p
<letozaf__> balloons, did you see this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3PUYoa1c9M it's simply awesome!!!!
 * balloons looks
<balloons> nice, I didn't know he published
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> he's such a tease
<elfy> wxl: if ever you wanted to have a chat about how we do it - just ping me
#ubuntu-quality 2015-02-27
<elopio> ping brendand, rhuddie: can you review this one?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/fix1425904_run_all_tests_if_none_specified/+merge/251150
<elopio> it would be nice to have it for the delivery.
<rhuddie> elopio, yes will do
<brendand> elopio, it isn't essential for the delivery
<elopio> brendand: without it, everybody following the README will get the bug.
<brendand> elopio, but we're not delivering 'fix that bug'
<brendand> elopio, still it's merged now
<brendand> so moot point
<brendand> or approved anyway
<brendand> elopio, btw do you know if the AP docs story got finished?
<elopio> brendand: in scrum, when we introduce a bug during the sprint we should fix it. We are delivering a usable product, so we shouldn't release with known bugs if we can avoid it.
<elopio> brendand: let me double check. I saw the merge yesterday.
<elopio> brendand: rhuddie: also this one is waiting for your review: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/enable-flake8-complexity-analysis/+merge/251067
<elopio> brendand: yes, we have in the tip of 1.5:
<elopio>     Releasing 1.5.0+15.04.20150226.1-0ubuntu1
<brendand> elopio, so where are the docs?
<elopio> brendand: that's in balloons backlog.
<balloons> the ap docs? Still waiting on veebers to release the new version of autopilot
<balloons> for now, they are here:
<balloons> developer.ubuntu.com/apps/quality
<balloons> brendand, elopio ^^
<elopio> balloons: it's released.
<balloons> did he get it out last night.
<balloons> ?
<elopio> balloons: he did.
 * balloons hasn't checked today
<balloons> woot
<elopio> balloons: version 1.5.0+15.04.20150226.1-0ubuntu1
<balloons> wonderful, I'll have mhall go grab'emn
<balloons> he needs the json export from the new pkg
<mhall119> that's python3-autopilot?
<mhall119> is it in utopic or just vivid?
<brendand> elopio, any objection to top-approving this? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/add_contact_test/+merge/248770
<elopio> brendand: I was going to give it a run.
<elopio> have you run it?
<brendand> elopio, me and rhuddie both have
<brendand> elopio, if you're more comfortable running it then by all means do
<elopio> brendand: ok then, go ahead and top approve it.
<brendand> elopio, sure?
<elopio> brendand: of course. If you ran it, I will just get the same result.
<balloons> mhall119, it's python3-autopilot and yes it's vivid only
<elopio> brendand: of course. If you ran it, I will just get the same result.
<mhall119> balloons: are the APIs in the vivid package the same as in the utopic one?
<mhall119> gah, balloons, why are they all gzipped?
<elopio> brendand: can you send the email with the results of this sprint?
<mhall119> ok, upzipping them and re-running it
<balloons> mhall119, zipped? wow crazy
<balloons> mhall119, the utopic one shouldn't have been updated.. maybe it was vbecause of rtm. normally it's never backported
<mhall119> balloons: yeah, the fjson files are fjson.gz in this one
<mhall119> balloons: I'm pulling the vivid package, just wanted to confirm because everything else I'm using is from utopic
<mhall119> balloons: http://91.189.93.108:8080/api/autopilot/python/1.5.0/ some CSS work still to do, especially around code snippets because of what Sphinx does to them
<balloons> yea, the text is a bit funny in places
 * balloons kep slooking
#ubuntu-quality 2015-02-28
<knome> balloons, ping
<PsychMike> Afternoon all
#ubuntu-quality 2016-02-29
<mkoniecz> How can I report bug in manpage? To be more specific - http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/en/man8/backup-manager.8.html is not mentioning that project is dead (inluding domain name),
<qwebirc712788> mwhudson. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/backup-manager/+filebug
#ubuntu-quality 2016-03-01
<flocculant> balloons: re merge for qa setup - still think there should be some recognition of Irfan's original - didn't know quite what to say though
<balloons> hmm
#ubuntu-quality 2016-03-02
<balloons> welp, my trusty -> xenial test got pretty borked
<balloons> lots of hand curation required
<dobey> haha, yeah
<dobey> i endured that pain yesterday on my laptop
<dobey> was not pretty at all
<balloons> not sure what exactly caused it (several things), but the worst bits were the upstart / systemd changes
<balloons> hand updating packages over one at a time ;-)
<flocculant> balloons: sounds like my plan of running development versions always saved me some pain then :p
<balloons> flocculant, indeed. Always be current ;-)
<flocculant> :)
<dobey> balloons: module-init-tools seemed to cause the big issues for me
<dobey> and not being able to unlock the screen after it locked during the update
<balloons> that was just the tip of the iceberg for me :-)
<flocculant> balloons: we got that far testing it over the weekend - didn't bother further
<balloons> I saw the bugs / forums posts on it
<balloons> it didn't get better for me
<flocculant> wouldn't know about forum - don't use it any more - no account there
<balloons> OOOOooooOOOOoooOOO
<flocculant> lol
#ubuntu-quality 2016-03-03
<belkinsa> Reminder, your Checkin-in with the CC is in less than 10 minutes!
<belkinsa> Your Check-In Meeting in #ubuntu-meeting, started but your team is in 30 minutes after the Doc Team's.
<belkinsa> It's 17:30 UTC, and it's time for your check-in in #ubuntu-meeting.
<flocculant> it's 17:44 and docs still going seemingly
<belkinsa> Yes, they seem to have lots to say.
<belkinsa> I would suggest e-mail the CC your report since there is no time.
<flocculant> no thanks - get Nick to if he feels the urge
<belkinsa> Alright.
<flocculant> not sure there was much or many or more than me from QA to talk from a community perspective
<flocculant> but I'd think that if 17:30 is the time it's the CC's job to make it available
<flocculant> well - actually I know it is
<flocculant> balloons: ^^
<flocculant> mhall119 belkinsa: not very good meeting running perhaps
<belkinsa> I tired to stop it for the QA team but no one spoke up/
<wxl> what happened?
<wxl> i just got into the office
<flocculant> we got phillibustered by docs going on about how no-one does anything
<belkinsa> Your team's check-in meeting with CC is going on but the Doc Team is hoarding the time.
<wxl> oh jeez
<wxl> wasn't the cc check in supposed to happen like an hour ago/
<belkinsa> No, it's still going, 7 minutes left
<flocculant> too many mails to the list with different time - not sure why we got something in Eastern time
<flocculant> what the hell is that?
<flocculant> not that impressed tbh
<flocculant> even less so now
<balloons> o/ flocculant
<flocculant> hi balloons
<flocculant> balloons: cc'd you to a mail to Mike
<balloons> flocculant, so what do you propose we should do about the ubiquity + AP test situation?
<balloons> it seems the changes to ubiquity keeps ensuring they fail
<flocculant> well if it keeps failing not much anyone can do
<flocculant> I'm glad I made that real basic testcase - at least I can put people on that - does the image boot?
<flocculant> just the normal ubuntu thing going on - less than stellar communication
<flocculant> I'll just move on and forget about it this cycle
<balloons> what are you specifically hoping to test?
<flocculant> about all I ever expected of the autotest - that the daily booted
<flocculant> but I'll get people to do that
<flocculant> just needed to know where *we* stood
<flocculant> might be good to let the flavours know this died for this cycle
<balloons> interesting.. You only want to know if the desktop loads?
<flocculant> well - I was never hopeful of the test doing more - it always missed anything people might see in vb
<flocculant> nvm now
<balloons> well, I say that because we don't need autopilot for that at all
<flocculant> balloons: it's too late in the cycle for me to start fiddling about here
<balloons> just because we can't get autopilot to run, doesn't mean we couldn't do a simple test to make sure the machine boots
<balloons> basically, that should be trivial to do
<flocculant> I'd rather just send a mail to my testers - I have the testcase set up already
<dkessel> balloons: how would one do such a test?
<balloons> hey dkessel. we can't tell flocculant, but I gutted one of the AP tests to simply stop after the first assert. Just make sure the installer loads is all
<dkessel> How would that work with the normal ISO without installing first? Or would it install through something else but ubiquity?
<balloons> dkessel, fixing the other tests would be lovely as well of course, but just ensuring it boots works well enough
<balloons> dkessel, it loads an image and boots to the installer and makes sure the installer starts fine
<dkessel> Oh OK. So no installed system.
<balloons> right, no installed system
<balloons> the tests fail at some point during the install, but if we care only about it booting ok, that's fine
<balloons> it should be a very resiliant test
<dkessel> I say put up the Jenkins job for that :)
 * balloons is testing to make sure it works now
<dkessel> But better don't tell flocculant :D
<balloons> yes
<balloons> we can also take on any shell scripts and just run those
<flocculant> definitely don't tell flocculant
<alexbh> Hi... a short question.... how can I know the difference between 20160301 and 20160303? where is it documented?
<wxl> alexbh: do you mean how can you tell the difference between the images, or what the changes between the two are?
<alexbh> i mean the changes... i want to test again but not sure it is the same image just renamed
<wxl> yeah the best you can do is check the package lists against one another
<wxl> alexbh: this is on ubuntu or which image?
<flocculant> alexbh: pretty sure that if *you've* not got some data from the first to check the new one against - then changes are lost - or extremely hard to work out
<alexbh> i did ubuntu, ubuntu-gnome and lubuntu... but it must be the same procedure, right?
<wxl> yeah
<flocculant> seem to remember this coming up in -release
<wxl> so basically you want to go to the cdimage.ubuntu.com page for the image
<wxl> and then check the manifests against one another
<wxl> e.g. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/20160302/xenial-desktop-amd64.manifest
<alexbh> ahh ok... perfect..thanks
<wxl> versus http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/20160303/xenial-desktop-amd64.manifest
<flocculant> wxl: oh - they keep them?
<wxl> flocculant: well those two are up for sure1
<wxl> flocculant: but if you make sure to pull down the manifests when you grab thge image, you can check them over time, too
<wxl> unfortunately an md5 doesn't work even with no changes because there are references to the version number (i.e. the date)
<flocculant> of course - not sure I'd bother though :)
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> me either
<wxl> but i tend to be scientific like that. repeatability is key. no assumptions.
<wxl> but THEORETICALLY XD
<flocculant> ha ha
<flocculant> frankly if it didn't work yesterday but does today then \o/
<wxl> heh yep
<wxl> BUT WHY WHY??????
<wxl> in other news they set up the wiki editors to require ubuntu-etherpad membership as a way to deter spam
<flocculant> cos there's no such thing as can't of course :p
<wxl> hasn't been officially announced but
<flocculant> oh that works then
<flocculant> another way to stop people contributing
<wxl> it's temporary
<wxl> and easy to make people editors
<flocculant> isn't it always
<wxl> it seems they're still taking the media wiki migration as a serious long term solution
<wxl> so i'm pleased about that
<wxl> and honestly this is better than the current state of things
<flocculant> wxl obviously didn't have to wait for so long to get someone into etherpad that they grabbed rights to do so
<flocculant> though it is *usually* quick - but generally I would think that if someone has made the effort to edit a wiki and then has to join some thing they're likely to just wander off
<flocculant> I would
<wxl> probably
<flocculant> and suddenly IS care about spam?
<wxl> but at this point the wiki is unusable for ANYONE
<flocculant> balloons: so this thing that you can't tell me - will it boot an image - make it try desktop and then check the desktop is there somehow?
<flocculant> cos I've not sent the mail yet :p
<alexbh> and.. which package is supposed to fix this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1551778 I see ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standardwere updated but not sure if itt fixes the issue
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1551778 in Ubuntu "ubuntu gnome xenial daily 20160229 not booting" [Undecided,New]
<flocculant> alexbh: how have you built the usb or cd?
<alexbh> usb
<flocculant> yes
<flocculant> but with what tool?
<alexbh> ahh.. in ubuntu with the usb creator thingy
<flocculant> right - known issue
<flocculant> should know the bug number of by heart now ...
<alexbh> sorry... what dod you mean?
<flocculant> alexbh: it's not new - it's an issue we know about :)
<alexbh> ok.. so should I use another tool? because for the stable images it is working
<flocculant> alexbh: what are you creating the usb install on?
<alexbh> lubuntu 14.04
<flocculant> iirc unetbootin worked way back then still
<wxl> i just use dd. it never fails.
<wxl> mkusb is pretty cool, too.
<flocculant> wxl: yea - but because I use dd rarely I never ever tell people how to :p
<wxl> flocculant: that's the beauty of mkusb. it's dd under the hood.
<flocculant> and mkusb is good as a tool - but last time I looked it was way back in 1999 :D
<balloons> flocculant, yep, boots to live desktop, starts installer and just make sure you can interact with it
<wxl> yeeeeeeeeeeeeah it's changed a bit :)
<flocculant> and sudodus know's me well enough to know I am not being anything but nice :D
<flocculant> balloons: \o/
<alexbh> the bug is this one, right? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1360823
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1325801 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Wily) "duplicate for #1360823 failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Critical,Triaged]
<flocculant> alexbh: I do apologise - I wandered off ...
<flocculant> the bug is the main one
<flocculant> 1325801
<flocculant> alexbh: so you should be able to boot from that usb - when it gets to a prompt - try live and enter
#ubuntu-quality 2017-03-01
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<flocculant> knome: chatterbullshit666 was in -quality doing the same early this morning
#ubuntu-quality 2017-03-02
<balloons> every morning it seems
<flocculant> balloons: I fail - that was supposed to be a comment in x-offtopic as they'd done the same in #x
#ubuntu-quality 2018-02-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server powerpc [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base powerpc [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180226.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180226.1)
<dhinak2004> Hello
<tsimonq2> Hi
#ubuntu-quality 2018-02-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20101020ubuntu451.22) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Xenial 16.04.4] (20101020ubuntu451.22) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot powerpc [Xenial 16.04.4] (20101020ubuntu451.22) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Xenial 16.04.4] (20101020ubuntu451.22) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20101020ubuntu451.22) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.4] (20101020ubuntu451.22) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20101020ubuntu451.22) has been added
#ubuntu-quality 2018-02-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20101020ubuntu451.23)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20101020ubuntu451.23)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot powerpc [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20101020ubuntu451.23)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20101020ubuntu451.23)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20101020ubuntu451.23)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20101020ubuntu451.23)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20101020ubuntu451.23)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server powerpc [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base powerpc [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been updated (20180228)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
#ubuntu-quality 2018-03-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
<callhow> Hello anybody here ?
<flocculant> some are
<flocculant> bit quiet in here for a while
<flocculant> aaah - someone with no patience ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base powerpc [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server powerpc [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot powerpc [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] has been marked as ready
#ubuntu-quality 2018-03-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: 39 entries have been added, updated or disabled
#ubuntu-quality 2018-03-03
<om26er> bdmurray: Hi! could you please re-add me to ~ubuntubugcontrol, not sure when I got removed. (I probably missed the renewal email some time ago)
<om26er> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol
